# It's HOT outside, come on in and chill wit da Drivelers!! #180



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Ole Kid told 'em what they could do 'bout removing the Confederate flag from his show . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

morning Quackbro.   Colts are mighty fine and really hold their value.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

'Morning GW, yeah I've come close to buying a few, but never would come off the $$$$ !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Morning, good choice of music. Love my Colts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

I've seen a few unspun gen 2 lying around somewhere.   :grin:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Well if ya'll 2 gotz Colts, I just HAFTA to have one !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well if ya'll 2 gotz Colts, I just HAFTA to have one !!!



shooters and queens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

And you can't have just one.  :nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And you can't have just one.  :nono:





I know, I went Glock crazy there for about 4-5 yrs, I quit buying guns and started buying ammo.  Getting a lil low on .22LR, down to a couple thousand rounds, can't find none 'round here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Ya'll hava great weekend, Ash hang in there bro, I'll be havin a dranky drank for ya this afternoon !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know, I went Glock crazy there for about 4-5 yrs, I quit buying guns and started buying ammo.  Getting a lil low on .22LR, down to a couple thousand rounds, can't find none 'round here.



I've found some but too $$$$.   All the other calibers have come down in cost but not 22lr for some reason.   One dealer I talked with said that one manufacturer made him buy one shotgun for each box of 325 he wanted to stock his shelf with.   Holding up the retailer.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava great weekend, Ash hang in there bro, I'll be havin a dranky drank for ya this afternoon !!




Appreciate that Mill, don't be getting on the tractor after you start your dranky drank diesel is getting to expensive to be letting your tractor run all night


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Mornin fellows!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Appreciate that Mill, don't be getting on the tractor after you start your dranky drank diesel is getting to expensive to be letting your tractor run all night



So true!!



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellows!



morning Chief O


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Morning Chiefbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

mornin gobblein, Wy, Quacka!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Bout time to go home and get a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bout time to go home and get a nap



I could use one myself!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Got tons of stuff I wanted to accomplish, but may go wet a hook first!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2015)

mornin Quack.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, sorry that I missed Quack earlier this morning.

I am late getting to this party today as I was out walking "GINGER" this morning.  Yep, Ginger is my Daughter's little dog and since I skipped my vacation this year, my daughter and her husband left early this morning going to our place in Florida for their vacation.  I will miss playing golf all week with my friends from Kentucky and Missouri  but it will save me about $1500-$2000 by not going this year.           

Happy Saturday to you Wycliff, Gobblin, Jeffro, and Mathew6.

Quack, if you read back later today, please give Ms Dawn a hug for me....she will know what it means.  

I am going  up to the country later this morning and check on things and hopefully, I won't get too hot in the process.  Might get to pull the cards from all of my cameras.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

morning 6


----------



## cramer (Jul 11, 2015)

morning felllers - thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

morning cramer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mornin. Today my Diddi turns 90. Happy birthday Dee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Nugefan (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



you done turned him sideways for his birthday ... tell em Happy Birthday from my neck of the woods ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin. Today my Diddi turns 90. Happy birthday Dee.


 
 Happy Birthday Diddi!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

May Diddi have a great 90th.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Birthday Diddi!



I knew you would fix it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

It sho is hot, but I'd much rather look at a pool than a fireplace.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew you would fix it.



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It sho is hot, but I'd much rather look at a pool than a fireplace.yew



Cannonball?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm lookin at a bunch more grass that needs cuttin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

My neighbor just yelled CANNONBALL.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Guess which dancin girl is H22's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Why are my pics sideways


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why are my pics sideways



Drunk posting?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drunk posting?



Absolutely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess which dancin girl is H22's



The one in the sideways pic?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Hot out there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2015)

Homerbro is here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drunk posting?





Jeff C. said:


> The one in the sideways pic?





blood on the ground said:


> Homerbro is here!



I knew you would fix it for me.  H22's is takin a zwan dive.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

My Diddi loves me and boy oh boy, do I love him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Well look a dare.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

I blew up da page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew you would fix it for me.  H22's is takin a zwan dive.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Evening Wybro!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

Hot enough to put ice in your Bourbon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot enough to put ice in your Bourbon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



How you doing, Miss Mandy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot enough to put ice in your Bourbon.



I saw a fire hydrant chasin down a dog!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw a fire hydrant chasin down a dog!




It was somewhat warm down here today. Late this evening a little shower come up and I just stood out in the pasture and enjoyed it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It was somewhat warm down here today. Late this evening a little shower come up and I just stood out in the pasture and enjoyed it.



Bet that was nice! 

I just don't need any rain right away, can't keep up with the grass as it is. It'll slow down some if it goes dry for a spell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet that was nice!
> 
> I just don't need any rain right away, can't keep up with the grass as it is. It'll slow down some if it goes dry for a spell.




At the risk of a jinx, we are finally getting a little rain here and there. Don`t want to brag too much....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

True, I don't want it to go plumb dry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> How you doing, Miss Mandy?



Fine as frog hair. Hope lightin don't strike.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fine as frog hair. Hope lightin don't strike.





Me too. My days of catching lightning are gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too. My days of catching lightning are gone.



Lucky dawg. H22was just talkin bout you playin with lightning juss the other day. He bought ready to hang it up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lucky dawg. H22was just talkin bout you playin with lightning juss the other day. He bought ready to hang it up.




I hear they coming out with a movie this fall about linemen. Life On The Line, or something like that. Might be a good one if they don`t hollywoodize it to death. I`ll watch it just to catch the bloopers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I hear they coming out with a movie this fall about linemen. Life On The Line, or something like that. Might be a good one if they don`t hollywoodize it to death. I`ll watch it just to catch the bloopers.



Aint heard of it. What channel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint heard of it. What channel.





Movie theater. Since I haven`t been to one in 25 years, I`ll wait till it comes out on that little round disc thing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Movie theater. Since I haven`t been to one in 25 years, I`ll wait till it comes out on that little round disc thing.



Same here. We aint been to the picture show in bout that long. Big waste of time IMO. I like the pause feature at home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2015)

Reckon I'm going to call it a night, got up early with little sleep last night. 

Yall take Care!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ribs,slaw and sweet corn is good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'm going to call it a night, got up early with little sleep last night.
> 
> Yall take Care!



Night. I'm right behind ya.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2015)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning



Back at you Wy

You at the money making place?  Thought you had off last night and went back in tonight.

Well the coffee is brewed to help those eyelids stay propped open.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Wycliff and Gobblin.  Gobblin is right on time this morning.  So far, I have read the newspaper and ate some breakfast so I am good to go for a while now.  Heck, I might think about washing a sock this morning too!!!!   

I've been up for two hours now as the little dog woke me up and she needed to take care of business.  Once I got up and took her outside, she walked around forever and smelled every blade of grass in the yard it seemed before finally  deciding to do her business.  I know one thing, all of those little plastic poop bags in my big trash container out in the yard is really smelling bad because of her!!!!  (Probably worse than Chalk Mine Charlie ever smelled to Quack).  

I have only got another 7 days of looking after her though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh, I would appreciate it if you get time, please check this thread and pass along some birthday wishes to this pretty lady too.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=846273


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Back at you Wy
> 
> You at the money making place?  Thought you had off last night and went back in tonight.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed to help those eyelids stay propped open.




Yes sir I'm at werk, one more night then off Monday and back at it Tuesday


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, I would appreciate it if you get time, please check this thread and pass along some birthday wishes to this pretty lady too.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=846273



Will do


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

Well you about have this one whipped.  Less than an hour.  Whoooop there it is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, I would appreciate it if you get time, please check this thread and pass along some birthday wishes to this pretty lady too.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=846273



Might have to research who this lovely is.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 12, 2015)

Well, I'm outta here. Ya'll try to stay cool today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

Mornin fellows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

Broke 70 here is morning for the first time in a week.  Saw it at 69 wheeeeeee the ice age has started.    

morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Broke 70 here is morning for the first time in a week.  Saw it at 69 wheeeeeee the ice age has started.
> 
> morning Chief



Mornin gobble.....I noticed it was cooler than I expected this morning.


----------



## cramer (Jul 12, 2015)

Morning Chief and G - coffee is spot on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

Watched the battle of the bugs in the garden this morning.  There was a small yellow jacket looking bee working the zippers as I picked them and then a loud buzzing and a black with whitish stripes attacked and killed and then flew off with it.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

howdy krun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

cramer said:


> Morning Chief and G - coffee is spot on



Hey cramer.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Watched the battle of the bugs in the garden this morning.  There was a small yellow jacket looking bee working the zippers as I picked them and then a loud buzzing and a black with whitish stripes attacked and killed and then flew off with it.



I love seein that stuff! There's beauty in the brutality of nature. 



karen936 said:


> Hey Chief



Hey Krun, hope all is well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

Burnin up outside today. 

Sprayed a couple tanks of roundup, and now repotting a bunch of Jag's seedlings, whatever they are, into smaller pots. He had them in huge pots wasting all kinds of potting soil and scattered all over the deck. I'm helping him downsize and recovering about a whole bag of potting soil and compost.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Burnin up outside today.
> 
> Sprayed a couple tanks of roundup, and now repotting a bunch of Jag's seedlings, whatever they are, into smaller pots. He had them in huge pots wasting all kinds of potting soil and scattered all over the deck. I'm helping him downsize and recovering about a whole bag of potting soil and compost.



You need a intervention Jiff... .. to much pot passin through yo hands....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

Done for the day outside ( I hope) Took a shower and am washing clothes.

Finished the mowing that I did not get done the other day.  Ran the string trimmer.   Check on a couple deer stands and loosen the straps.  Picked up rocks.   Could be drank time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You need a intervention Jiff... .. to much pot passin through yo hands....



Yep....I'm the lemon, lime, orange, coconut, etc., kingpin!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Done for the day outside ( I hope) Took a shower and am washing clothes.
> 
> Finished the mowing that I did not get done the other day.  Ran the string trimmer.   Check on a couple deer stands and loosen the straps.  Picked up rocks.   Could be drank time.



I've got a lot done today, tidy'd up some other stuff, but just can't make myself get out there and finish the other couple of hours of mowing up at the ol home place. 

I've got to head up to downtown Atlanta later on this evening to the hotel for work here tomorrow and Birmingham on Tuesday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Done for the day outside ( I hope) Took a shower and  I am washing a sock !!!!!
> 
> Finished the mowing that I did not get done the other day.  Ran the string trimmer.   Check on a couple deer stands and loosen the straps.  Picked up rocks.   Could be drank time.




I fixed it for you Gobblin !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 12, 2015)

Dang, I just saw a robin trying to get a worm out of the ground and the worm was so hot that the robin had on some "asbestos gloves" !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

Trying to bubble up a shower here....sure would cool it down.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Been busy with my Diddi today while erybody was at church and what not. Got home in time to seea billy boy shoot a tater gun off in his pontoon rightin the mmiddle of the PGA tour. Zack went airborn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Trying to bubble up a shower here....sure would cool it down.



Spitting rain here too, but still HOT.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

It is Kentuck hot up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

Good day to sit inside and snap green beans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is Kentuck hot up here.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been busy with my Diddi today while erybody was at church and what not. Got home in time to seea billy boy shoot a tater gun off in his pontoon rightin the mmiddle of the PGA tour. Zack went airborn.



You need to check on your boys, somebody is fixin to be in big twouble.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

I would rather just sit here and snap my beans.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would rather just sit here and snap my beans.



Well, that slains it. 
Them billy boys done gone too far. Messin up the PGA tour and all. 
Where's krun. She's liable to step up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

Billy shootin tater guns at the PGA tour!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 12, 2015)

No rain here!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2015)

I am not responsible for any thing that could get me sued.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No rain here!


Stopped here too.


KyDawg said:


> I am not responsible for any thing that could get me sued.



They said the authority would be waiting on billy. My lips are sealed. Juss keep snappin peas and don't answer the phone whatever you do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2015)

For almost 30 years, I was never off call, I was always on standby, 24/7-365 days a year including holidays and vacation, and there were times when I would work up to two months at a time without a day off. Times when I worked 135 hours in a week`s time. No shade, lack of sleep, out in every weather there is, snakes, gators, and varmints in most of our work areas, skeeters and every bug that bites and stings to put up with, mad folks hollering for their lights and AC to be cut back on, catching lightning and throwing it back up into the clouds, getting beat down by the wind trying to climb towers and poles in gale force winds. Never knowing when you left the house if you would come back home or end up at the morgue.

When I retired I dropped the Bell cable and threw the house phone in the trash, and people wonder why I don`t turn my phone on for days at a time now. I did my time at hard physical labor. I might not know much, but I know what hard, mean, tough work is. If it takes a few more hours, then do it...


I don`t throw a rant much, but I just read a thread in the Political Forum that ricked me off, and I threw this in there. What in the name of creation is expected of folks?? How much do you have to give??

Rant over, I had to get that off my chest. My apologies...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2015)

No apology needed.   I have read most of the posts in the pf and several have rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Took this today at my Diddi's shop. Hope it doesn't offend anybody. He got the American flag out front.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lawd. It's sideways


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> For almost 30 years, I was never off call, I was always on standby, 24/7-365 days a year including holidays and vacation, and there were times when I would work up to two months at a time without a day off. Times when I worked 135 hours in a week`s time. No shade, lack of sleep, out in every weather there is, snakes, gators, and varmints in most of our work areas, skeeters and every bug that bites and stings to put up with, mad folks hollering for their lights and AC to be cut back on, catching lightning and throwing it back up into the clouds, getting beat down by the wind trying to climb towers and poles in gale force winds. Never knowing when you left the house if you would come back home or end up at the morgue.
> 
> When I retired I dropped the Bell cable and threw the house phone in the trash, and people wonder why I don`t turn my phone on for days at a time now. I did my time at hard physical labor. I might not know much, but I know what hard, mean, tough work is. If it takes a few more hours, then do it...
> 
> ...



Wow. You are bringing yucky memories bout my hubby being gone for months. When the weather changed, I would drive a million miles to take him warm clothes and while there would stand in line to wash the dirty ones. No food for miles. Vending machines spoild. Yall are some tough uns. God Bless you. Hashtag getting power back up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. You are bringing yucky memories bout my hubby being gone for months. When the weather changed, I would drive a million miles to take him warm clothes and while there would stand in line to wash the dirty ones. No food for miles. Vending machines spoild. Yall are some tough uns. God Bless you.





Thank you, Miss Mandy. Your man is one of those who`s tough as a lighter`d knot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, Miss Mandy. Your man is one of those who`s tough as a lighter`d knot.



Shoot I reckon. We love our linemen.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

5 mohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

Young buck has taken it to a new level of lazy tonight! I have been dug in and working since I walked in... He's been setting in the Maintenance shop with a radio going talking on the phone!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


>



Salute toThe men and women of the confederate states of America!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

middle of the night post

evening bog and Wy.  fo mo!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, Miss Mandy. Your man is one of those who`s tough as a lighter`d knot.



Shucks, I think that Nic and Chris both are surely as tough as a lighter'd knot and they also both have steel 'nads too !!!!  






Wycliff said:


> 5 mohowas



Wycliff just still a working and paying in those big taxes too.  I bet that you will enjoy being off for today though.







blood on the ground said:


> Young buck has taken it to a new level of lazy tonight! I have been dug in and working since I walked in... He's been setting in the Maintenance shop with a radio going talking on the phone!




Blood, the regulations state that today is "buck" only day so fire away !!!!!!  I know that you still have a couple of tags for that.  






blood on the ground said:


> Salute toThe men and women of the confederate states of America!




I just saw an article and video about several thousands gathered in Ocala, Florida yesterday to support their heritage and they had a large display of their flags as well.  






gobbleinwoods said:


> middle of the night post
> 
> evening bog and Wy.  fo mo!!!




Gobblin be moonlighting it appears !!!  He is the sleepless wonder today !!!  

Sure hope that he drives up soon in a big truck filled with coffee.    



Don't forget the weekend has come and gone like a poot in a whirlwind.  Time to get back to the grindstone now.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 13, 2015)

Mornin' ..... It's Monday already ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

Mernin kids... Bout got thisan whipped!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

Good morning, ready for my big day off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

coffee did someone say coffee?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 13, 2015)

Merning drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

Deer all ova the roads this morning!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee did someone say coffee?




About time that you showed up.  Heck, I am still trying to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I thought that you must be on vacation or something this morning !!!!!  Either that or you are still up on the "roost" !!  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Merning drivelers




Happy Monday morning to you HFH.  

ps:  Keep that hot, muggy air that is filled with gnats down your way and please don't send any up this way.  They don't taste too good on my food !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

71 days until Autumn begins....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Deer all ova the roads this morning!



Just took the dog out for a run and there were deer everywhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> About time that you showed up.  Heck, I am still trying to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I thought that you must be on vacation or something this morning !!!!!  Either that or you are still up on the "roost" !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a rain between the hours in the middle of the night I was awake and when I woke after the white screen went away.   Not much but I will take all the natural falling water I can get.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2015)

Good morning Drivelers!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2015)

Here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here.





I ain`t. Fixin` to disappear for a goodly spell.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

Wife's cat seems to be under the weather.... Celebration at mine if it kicks da bucket!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife's cat seems to be under the weather.... Celebration at mine if it kicks da bucket!!!!



Know that feeling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t. Fixin` to disappear for a goodly spell.


 Take me wiff ya.


blood on the ground said:


> Wife's cat seems to be under the weather.... Celebration at mine if it kicks da bucket!!!!


I aint a cat person, but.....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Took this today at my Diddi's shop. Hope it doesn't offend anybody. He got the American flag out front.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd. It's sideways



 it ain't sideways on my phone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 13, 2015)

Y'all havin fun?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all havin fun?



What you doing here in the middle of the day??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all havin fun?



Nope, but I am inside right now cooling off as I don't have a crick right outside to cool off in like Nic.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 13, 2015)

Sure is hot out there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 13, 2015)

Feel good. Outside....  In the shade...  With a fan...  And a water hose...  If I had to guess....


----------



## bigelow (Jul 13, 2015)

92* here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sure would like to see some rain at the house. The AC needs a break.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Feel good. Outside....  In the shade...  With a fan...  And a water hose...  If I had to guess....



You at the park again, aintcha.
Tell homotree I said hey. He'll know what I mean.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You at the park again, aintcha.
> Tell homotree I said hey. He'll know what I mean.





Hey erey buddy. Just a quick drive by before the I.T. Nazi's here at work see what I'm doin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey erey buddy. Just a quick drive by before the I.T. Nazi's here at work see what I'm doin.



Don't you just love the overlords?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 13, 2015)

97* now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2015)

Keebs is missing in action


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 13, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



Mattech already got you for wanting a poll in his wifey advice thread?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 13, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mattech already got you for wanting a poll in his wifey advice thread?


Ha ha ..... No I fell 3 weeks ago & went back to the dr today & she put a cast on it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 13, 2015)

Uh oh Crickett


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2015)

Crickett apparently wasn't following her husband's checklist????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 13, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

keebswentawolalldaysostrange.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 13, 2015)

That's a weird looking arm


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That's a weird looking arm



It is multi jointed I guess.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2015)

Where ya goin Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Where ya goin Nic?





Fishin`. On the big water.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 13, 2015)

Cool, good luck and take a lot of pictures.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

Afternoon dranky drank time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2015)

Evening, werky werk time . .


Just 2 nights then off til Saturday.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening, werky werk time . .
> 
> 
> Just 2 nights then off til Saturday.



Be back with you tomorrow night for 3 nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2015)

Enjoy your half a day off.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoy your half a day off.



Haha shows what you know that's 36 hrs, that's pretty much 3 days


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Haha shows what you know that's 36 hrs, that's pretty much 3 days





You musta stayed up all day ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You musta stayed up all day ??



No just old joke that we use to mess with the new guys at work, cause most people only work 40 hours and that's a week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2015)

I gotcha !!


Gotta finish my book so wifey can get it back to the libarry.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, I don't even have enough time to get turned around so I'll probably be up all night tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 13, 2015)

I was off today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebswentawolalldaysostrange.


Sorry 'bout that, gobblen, long hot weekend, finally finished putting up all the mango in the house, cleaning the laundry baskets & milk crates I had them in, woke up this morning too dadblasted tired to go to work........ called the new co-worker and told her I had "stomach issues"............ can't believe she never even called me about anything all day long........ I do believe she's a keeper!
I'll be back on schedule with ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was off today.


 you're off everyday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here!!





Whatcha got fo suppa ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got fo suppa ???



Baked tater with pulled pork... I hope


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)

bog and hoq,  only fo mo ours

yep I am wide awake but will try to catch a couple more zzzzz's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog and hoq,  only fo mo ours
> 
> yep I am wide awake but will try to catch a couple more zzzzz's





Dangit man !! 


Dawn bought me some natural sleep aid the other day, stuff really works, been taking Benadryl and dramemene for so long they quit working.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog and hoq,  only fo mo ours
> 
> yep I am wide awake but will try to catch a couple more zzzzz's





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man !!
> 
> 
> Dawn bought me some natural sleep aid the other day, stuff really works, been taking Benadryl and dramemene for so long they quit working.




Good Morning and HAPPY TUESDAY to you Blood, Quack and Gobblin.

Yep, I got some "sleep aid" for you guys and it is guaranteed to work excellent too...................if you take a large enough dosage!!!!!  







It is time for the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers to get up and shake a leg, get your mojo on, get your rear in gear, maybe even shake a tail feather or two in the process !!!!  


Coffee, coffee, coffee....where is Gobblin and that big pot of coffee ??


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 14, 2015)

with a barrel like your pix I don't think we need any coffee this AM ....Mornin' to ya Eagle Eye ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

'Mornin fellas, gotta alot to do and a short time to do it in..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin fellas, gotta alot to do and a short time to do it in..




Quack, if you get time, check out the message that I left for you in Mattech's thread about, "Questions about his wife" thread.  See POST # 41.  Just scroll and read all the way down to the bottom of my post!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> with a barrel like your pix I don't think we need any coffee this AM ....Mornin' to ya Eagle Eye ....




Good Morning back at you Andy.

A fellow could easily drown in that container for sure!!!  Easy way to get to sleep permanently too and forget all of your troubles.  Heck, maybe I should have sent that to Mattech and this could have solved some of his underlying issues about his wife's current unemployment!!!!!   That poor fellow has been chopped up in several meat-grinders during the past few days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

mernin fellas!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin fellas!




Morning there Blood.  Hope your co-worker has started to be more productive instead of sitting around resting most of the time.  Sounds like you need to take him on an extended fishing trip........and maybe use him as cut bait !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 14, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning there Blood.  Hope your co-worker has started to be more productive instead of sitting around resting most of the time.  Sounds like you need to take him on an extended fishing trip........and maybe use him as cut bait !!!!!



Folks at work say for me to be patient with him, that he's just a kid! Dude is 25... By the time I was 25 i had a wife and 2 kids and had built my first house!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)

morning W2H


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2015)

Good morning y'all, going to be a long day for mom. Its election day...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all, going to be a long day for mom. Its election day...



Democrats...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all, going to be a long day for mom. Its election day...


 new co-worker liked the answers she sent back to her and she endorsed her on her FB page!  Tell her I said *Good Luck*!!

May vote & go back home, still don't feel so good.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning y'all, going to be a long day for mom. Its election day...



Good luck to her!


----------



## rydert (Jul 14, 2015)

Goot luck to mud's mom.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey





Crickett said:


> Good luck to her!





rydert said:


> Goot luck to mud's mom.........



howdy ya'll

may Mud's mom not have any issues.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2015)

you're welcome


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy ya'll
> 
> may Mud's mom not have any issues.







mudracing101 said:


> Thanks y'all




She has only got one issue and his name is Mudracing !!!!!     But hopefully, he is her campaign manager and they will win outright with no worry of a run-off !!!!!   Hey, can I cast my absentee ballot from over here?????  

Mud, seriously, Best Wishes to your Mother in this endeavor and I hope she will be victor today.  


Oh, the rain is getting really close now as I see the sky darkening somewhat and the GON Weather radar is showing this rain moving right down my way now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)

Nasty looking line of storms just across the north border heading into the NGA mtns.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2015)

Like Diddi like daughter. Mine aint quite as big as his. Going to P&M Army store Friday to git a big un. They are in short supply.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey Wybro, that Ethernet connection didn't werk??


Gonna buy a new tower and be done with it.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

Me & the kids got creative today. If I'm gonna have to wear this thang for 3 weeks it's gonna have to be purty. 
The horse shoe is for good luck & I had to add a caution triangle to the back


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Wybro, that Ethernet connection didn't werk??
> 
> 
> Gonna buy a new tower and be done with it.





Sorry, Quack I hoped it would work that's how my laptop has to be done if I run it on Ethernet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry, Quack I hoped it would work that's how my laptop has to be done if I run it on Ethernet





No problem bro, it coulda been a cheap fix and I appreciate your help.  I started a thread "On Topic" to see if anybody had any more thoughts/suggestions.




Crickett's gonna hava half a hairy leg when she gets her cast off !!!


Heal quickly gal friend !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

Afternoon folks


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No problem bro, it coulda been a cheap fix and I appreciate your help.  I started a thread "On Topic" to see if anybody had any more thoughts/suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I know 

Thanks!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Afternoon folks



Hey.....how's lil Gage doin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

He started walking this weekend cricket.  Lucky for me it was my weekend to have him.  Made me one proud and happy daddy!!  He gets tube august 10th.  

Hope you heal soon I know cast are annoying


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Evening Louie, still liking the job ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

Man yeah.  I was out making sales calls all afternoon.  I wasn't in the office  but maybe an hour today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

The Angie's list commercial made me giggle.

" can I get someone to come groom my pookie?". 

Sounds like something quack would sawouldy bout bama


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He started walking this weekend cricket.  Lucky for me it was my weekend to have him.  Made me one proud and happy daddy!!  He gets tube august 10th.
> 
> Hope you heal soon I know cast are annoying



That's awesome that he started walking! It's an awesome experience to watch them take their 1st steps. The excitement on their little faces is priceless. I'm so glad you got to see him do that! 

I hope everything goes well for him on the 10th.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

Fixing to storm here pretty bad!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

Holy cow!! That cross bow woman on America's Got Talent she's nuts!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats on Gage walking, now you get to raise everything in the house up a foot to keep him out of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Weather Alert radio just went off. 



Woke up today at 3:30, I was all happy thinking I was off tonight, realized I had to werk, went back to bed.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats on Gage walking, now you get to raise everything in the house up a foot to keep him out of it



Until he starts climbing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Cast + Crickett ='s half a hairy leg.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

hooked on quack said:


> cast + crickett ='s half a hairy leg.:d


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats on Gage walking, now you get to raise everything in the house up a foot to keep him out of it



Nah. He has been able to pull up and walk while holding on to stuff since he was 6 months old.  
 We are really lucky.  He knows what no means and actually listens.  He just gives the stank eye before he walks away


----------



## Crickett (Jul 14, 2015)

Volkswagen Passat commercial with the old ladies is hilarious!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Until he starts climbing



Too late.  Been doing that forna spell


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Too late.  Been doing that forna spell




Louie is back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Louie is back


I'll blame that on the phone


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll blame that on the phone



stupid auto correct


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

Homerbro must be off 12hr shifts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Homerbro must be off 12hr shifts





Hope they didn't put him back on that 11-11 shift, that's gotta SUCK !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Dang buttabeans got me playin da butt trumpet.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang buttabeans got me playin da butt trumpet.



Look out CMC


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrr, just scheduled my MSHA 8hr meeting, longest day of the year.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm herea.... 11 to 11, major suck factor!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm herea.... 11 to 11, major suck factor!






Yeah, I don't know if I could handle those 12hrs.



Just got off the phone with the Lab, it's FLOODING at the plant.  Gonna head to Deepstep and hopefully I'll beat the rain..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 14, 2015)

Im here and pui


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I could handle those 12hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with the Lab, it's FLOODING at the plant.  Gonna head to Deepstep and hopefully I'll beat the rain..



Watch out for BIG Feets!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 14, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm herea.... 11 to 11, major suck factor!



Something about the sun coming up and still being at work sucks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Something about the sun coming up and still being at work sucks



very true! 12s aint a problem its the odd 12 that sucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> very true! 12s aint a problem its the odd 12 that sucks





There's NO way the majority of ya'll like that shift ??  Why don't you talk to management ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's NO way the majority of ya'll like that shift ??  Why don't you talk to management ??



I'm the only one on it! We have 3 (8hr) shifts here. Dayshift is down a man right now so I have to cover my normal shift 11-7 plus the first 4hrs of dayshift.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

Cabbage and sausage, pintos with onions, cornbread mmmm mmmm mmm!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

Da good stuff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Cabbage and sausage, pintos with onions, cornbread mmmm mmmm mmm!





That be sounding GOOD and gassy !!! 


Beef tips n gwavy, fresh buttabeans n okra, fresh creamed sweet kone..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey Wy, you know what Mattech tawkin 'bout in my On Topic thread ???


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That be sounding GOOD and gassy !!!
> 
> 
> Beef tips n gwavy, fresh buttabeans n okra, fresh creamed sweet kone..



Looks good, Quack! Thanks for making me hungry this time of tha morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

Whooooooooot !!!  Oh yeah baybay, coupla mo howas and I'm gone from here !! 



Morning GW and EE !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks good, Quack! Thanks for making me hungry this time of tha morning!





Anytime SB !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Quack, Blood and to the rest of those sleepy headed, knuckle-dragging drivelers out there this morning.


Dang white screen just wanted to hang around until sun up this morning.  I sure wish that I could be the boss for about the two minutes that I would lock things in place to update at 2-3 AM every day.  It don't take a rocket scientist to do that. 


Man, what a pretty and colorful leg that Crickett has now.  I love the creativity of her and the kids on this endeavor.  I also love the red color too.  Hairy leg....no problem as that is what razors are made for.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Good morning




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Wy, you know what Mattech tawkin 'bout in my On Topic thread ???




PM sent


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooooot !!!  Oh yeah baybay, coupla mo howas and I'm gone from here !!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning GW and EE !!





Quack, you would have been proud of my Texas girlfriend yesterday as she asked me,  "Well did you wash a sock this morning" ?????      

I told her that I was going to cancel my upcoming trip to Texas and start calling her "Quack".  She said she really likes that "Quack" guy because he is crazy for sure !!!!   








ps:  I actually told her that I washed 66 socks early yesterday morning so I'm good to go for about a month now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

Mernin kids!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff,

Good morning and Happy Hump Day to you as I missed you in the house a little bit ago.  You must have been really busy at the time and couldn't come up for air, I guess !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dang, it felt much cooler a little while ago when I walked the little dog.

Yep, it felt great for a change.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang buttabeans got me playin da butt trumpet.




So that is what all of that rumbling noise that sounded like thunder was coming from over in the WACO area last night !!! 





Wycliff said:


> Look out CMC




Man, I bet it looked really funny when CMC walked into the control room wearing a gas mask all hooked up  .



Dang, there is a lot of 444's  up above.

Posted at 4:44 AM by EAGLE EYE 444.  Dang, I can't wait until 4:44 PM today then !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, you would have been proud of my Texas girlfriend yesterday as she asked me,  "Well did you wash a sock this morning" ?????
> 
> I told her that I was going to cancel my upcoming trip to Texas and start calling her "Quack".  She said she really likes that "Quack" guy because he is crazy for sure !!!!
> 
> ps:  I actually told her that I washed 66 socks early yesterday morning so I'm good to go for about a month now.





blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids!



EE, did you actually count them?   Never mind, you are always trying to stay a step ahead of sinclair.   

morning blood.

Quack, when is this torture meeting?

Wy  howdy

Well I found a new way to get my coffee rush faster


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, it felt much cooler a little while ago when I walked the little dog.
> 
> Yep, it felt great for a change.



Gonna have to wash yo jacket so you don't get cold...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, did you actually count them?   Never mind, you are always trying to stay a step ahead of sinclair.
> 
> morning blood.
> 
> ...



Thought this was another Homerbro joke!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

For those afraid of needles have a normal cup


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Got a safety meeting this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Gonna have to wash yo jacket so you don't get cold...




Jason, I love the temp when it is around 30-40 degrees and I wear a short sleeve shirt.  






gobbleinwoods said:


> For those afraid of needles have a normal cup





Gobblin, you must know that I hate needles !!!!!  Thanks for the coffee this morning as it helps to "jump-start" my heart.






Wycliff said:


> Got a safety meeting this morning





I am beginning to believe that you and Quack must work for the same company from time to time !!!!   Safety Meetings, Safety Meetings, Safety Meetings and more Safety Meetings.  Don't your bosses know that you two guys are already two of the safest guys on the planet because both of you always wear your "protection"  24/7/365  in whatever you do!!!!!!   



Ooops, I forgot, I got to finish washing this load of blue-jeans now.  CYL.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Backatcha !! 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, you would have been proud of my Texas girlfriend yesterday as she asked me,  "Well did you wash a sock this morning" ?????
> 
> I told her that I was going to cancel my upcoming trip to Texas and start calling her "Quack".  She said she really likes that "Quack" guy because he is crazy for sure !!!!
> 
> ...




Next time she comes to visit you, gimme a holla and we'll go out to supper !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, did you actually count them?   Never mind, you are always trying to stay a step ahead of sinclair.
> 
> morning blood.
> 
> ...




Sometime in August, longest 8hrs you'll ever spend, I'd much rather be on my job working 12's.





Wycliff said:


> Got a safety meeting this morning





Ours got cancelled yesterday, bossman sick .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jason, I love the temp when it is around 30-40 degrees and I wear a short sleeve shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't get mad EEbro... im jus kiddin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

I be a thirsty Quack . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 15, 2015)

Later ya'll, I'm gonna try one last thing that my Wybro and Mattbro suggested on my home PC, if it doesn't work, I'm gonna just buy a new tower.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Ttyl I'm headed to this meeting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

See  ya Quack and Wy.   I too have chores to do before the temp hits HOT.  bbl


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 15, 2015)

Especially for Quack and Wycliff....my girlfriend said that she agrees with these safety meetings and inspections because it makes the workplace safer for everybody so that they can all go home again safely.  

Well I just did my daily morning wake-up call at 6AM to my Texas girlfriend .  I told her about what was going on here on GON this morning and all of these safety meetings taking place etc.  

Well, she is a Procurement Specialist in her main job but she also wears a lot of hats at NASA and one of them, she is a safety inspector herself.  She told me that she actually performed a safety inspection yesterday on one of their ESD Labs which deals with all sorts of sophisticated electrical components.  She told me that "everything" in this lab has to be grounded properly.  This even includes all of the electrical hook-ups, lights, chairs, desk, phones, office type furniture etc.  Even when a technician is handling/working on any parts on the lab tables, it has a light on this equipment table that shows it "green" if everything is grounded properly before they can begin to work on it.   For these Engineers and Lab Technicians, all of the clothing, shoes, eye protection etc are specially designed with built-in grounding for added protection.  She told me that there is no room for error in this environment.   I asked her if I needed to attach a stainless steel grounding wire on my tally and she advised that if you worked in that environment, it might be a good idea.    



PS:  I told her that I would send Quack and Wycliff out to NASA to assist her in this regard.  She advised that she would enjoy that adventure as she would love to meet some of these outrageous characters here on GON. 

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Well I called my girlfriend while I was in the laundry room this morning and she heard the washing machine running in the background when I called her and she had the audacity to ask, "Are you washing another sock today"?????   


I'm thinking about trading her in and finding a newer model!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> . . . .
> 
> 
> Well I called my girlfriend while I was in the laundry room this morning and she heard the washing machine running in the background when I called her and she had the audacity to ask, "Are you washing another sock today"?????
> ...



Trading in the washing machine due to noise factor?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Trading in the washing machine due to noise factor?



Idjit don't realize the one he has paid for


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

Mornin............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Mornin.....got home this mornin at 3:00 am and walked into an 80* house. AC went out sometime yesterday while out of town.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin galfriends!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wonder if WyBro will loan me his truck?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if WyBro will loan me his truck?



Its in the driveway when you need it, also got a winder unit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....got home this mornin at 3:00 am and walked into an 80* house. AC went out sometime yesterday while out of town.





Wycliff said:


> Its in the driveway when you need it, also got a winder unit



Chiefbro, didn't you buy that one on the GONmarketplace I pointed out?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Chief,  did the AC company owner get a 3:01 phone call?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its in the driveway when you need it, also got a winder unit



Awesome!!!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chiefbro, didn't you buy that one on the GONmarketplace I pointed out?



No sir, never did get it! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  did the AC company owner get a 3:01 phone call?



Nope, but they did get one at 8:15 when I woke up.

We evidently had some storms here last night, so I went and checked the main breaker for ac, it was tripped. Got it back running, but don't understand why it would be the ONLY breaker tripped if it was due to a surge or something. Plus, all my clocks were correct as if power never went off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Awesome!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



clocks were correct as a certain member had nothing to do with them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> clocks were correct as a certain member had nothing to do with them.



Perzactly!!!

MizT just told me it wasn't running when she got home from work, before it stormed. She also said the power never went off. Letting ac company come check it anyway just in case it's
something unrelated to everything else that went on before.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2015)

morning!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2015)

2/10s of rain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> 2/10s of rain



Mornin Mudro....no idea how much we got, but it looked like it stormed purty good here with all the debris in the road.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....no idea how much we got, but it looked like it stormed purty good here with all the debris in the road.



Across the woods got 4 inches. I'm glad we got something, trees were thirsty.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....got home this mornin at 3:00 am and walked into an 80* house. AC went out sometime yesterday while out of town.


 My wall unit is acting up.............gotta take it out & clean it this weekend......... that sucker is heavyyyy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey


mudracing101 said:


> 2/10s of rain


none here.......

sorry 'bout your Mom........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> My wall unit is acting up.............gotta take it out & clean it this weekend......... that sucker is heavyyyy!
> 
> hey
> 
> ...



Daughter has our little window unit, but is supposed to be moving back in with us. Who knows, that may have already changed since I went out of town and back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 15, 2015)

mom woke up this morning more determined to do good in the world.....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> mom woke up this morning more determined to do good in the world.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> mom woke up this morning more determined to do good in the world.....


tenacious, ain't she?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Is this the Billy thread???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Is this the Billy thread???



No but that billy sure looks a lot like a driveler.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No but that billy sure looks a lot like a driveler.



I've always been told that imitation is the highest form of complimenting....... or something like that........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

flop?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

Afternoon youngins. I have lost all control of the Billy's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. I have lost all control of the Billy's.



well stay right here where you belong.   them billy's must not have read the banning thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

They make me break out with hives.


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> mom woke up this morning more determined to do good in the world.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2015)

My name is KyDawg and I am a Billy.


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2015)

hey Keebs......


----------



## rydert (Jul 15, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooops! Wrong door.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Where Fuzzy?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Honkey?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Nitram?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

oops1?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Mt?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

where da Billy's be?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where da Billy's be?



lost in cyberworld.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey Keebs......


Hey Dert!


peanutman04 said:


> Ooops! Wrong door.....





hdm03 said:


> where da Billy's be?


 quit it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

keebs are you feeling better today?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs are you feeling better today?


much better........... until I ate lunch......  my lunch was a little on the "heavy" side, but still better'n I've been the last couple of days...... thanks for asking!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> much better........... until I ate lunch......  my lunch was a little on the "heavy" side, but still better'n I've been the last couple of days...... thanks for asking!



trying to make up for not eating for two days?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> trying to make up for not eating for two days?


naw, only ate 'bout half of it, but it was a recipe I saw on FB........ melt some butter in a skillet, layer some cut up cabbage, top with onion, 2/3 cup uncooked rice, then layer raw hamburger (deer) then top with diced maters........ cover & simmer & it's done in about 30 minutes........... oh, salt & pepper too........... it was good, just on the heavy side, plus it needs "something", I just ain't sure just what yet.......


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> naw, only ate 'bout half of it, but it was a recipe I saw on FB........ melt some butter in a skillet, layer some cut up cabbage, top with onion, 2/3 cup uncooked rice, then layer raw hamburger (deer) then top with diced maters........ cover & simmer & it's done in about 30 minutes........... oh, salt & pepper too........... it was good, just on the heavy side, plus it needs "something", I just ain't sure just what yet.......



copy, cut, paste, post, bookmark, flag.............nevamind, wrote it down a a stiky note


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> copy, cut, paste, post, bookmark, flag.............nevamind, wrote it down a a stiky note


 be sure to make note of how you change it so I can try it again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Brand new compressor is bad!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff hired Billy to do his AC work???


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. I have lost all control of the Billy's.



Were you ever in control?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2015)

Had to go back the the dr today. Something was wrong with the cast. It was causing a pressure point on my foot. She went ahead & cut the cast off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Had to go back the the dr today. Something was wrong with the cast. It was causing a pressure point on my foot. She went ahead & cut the cast off.



No more cast!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No more cast!!



I still can't put any weight on it though & the cast did make it feel better minus the pressure it was putting on my big toe. Now I just have to be super careful not to put weight on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Thunderstorm here....hopefully it'll cool it down significantly, 85* indoors.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

I think I will sneak in another crown.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

homo03


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Chief,  I caught or didn't catch the no fish disease which seems to be plaguing the drivelers.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Somehow I started off in the Billy thread, I musta got lost


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Somehow I started off in the Billy thread, I musta got lost



billy is having a membership drive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  I caught or didn't catch the no fish disease which seems to be plaguing the drivelers.



I didn't know it was contagious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Somehow I started off in the Billy thread, I musta got lost



Wybro, service guy said I had an LRA compressor! 

I can't remember and we weren't doing any paperwork as they were attempting to make it right for me off original work order, what has it been.....maybe 2 months since I had that new compressor installed?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah' its been about 2 months at the most, what does he mean by LRA


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah' its been about 2 months at the most, what does he mean by LRA



Locked rotor amps....meaning it's having to draw way to many amps to start up compressor and trips breaker in the house upon startup. In other words, compressor is basically locked up.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok his terminology is just used incorrectly, but is still probably correct. LRA - Locked Rotor Amps: The current you can expect under starting conditions when you apply full voltage. It occurs instantly during start up.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

LRA and RLA are usually listed on the compressor to give an idea of where the ideal amperage is for a compressor to run


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

RLA - Rated Load Amps: The maximum current a compressor should draw under any operating conditions.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ok his terminology is just used incorrectly, but is still probably correct. LRA - Locked Rotor Amps: The current you can expect under starting conditions when you apply full voltage. It occurs instantly during start up.



Disregard all of this, just looked it up to refresh my memory. It is used to describe both situations


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

10 years of not thinking about A/C and I have got real rusty  Think I'll bring some of my A/C books to work and read up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

wycliff said:


> ok his terminology is just used incorrectly, but is still probably correct. Lra - locked rotor amps: The current you can expect under starting conditions when you apply full voltage. It occurs instantly during start up.





wycliff said:


> lra and rla are usually listed on the compressor to give an idea of where the ideal amperage is for a compressor to run





wycliff said:


> rla - rated load amps: The maximum current a compressor should draw under any operating conditions.



10-4


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Disregard all of this, just looked it up to refresh my memory. It is used to describe both situations





Wycliff said:


> 10 years of not thinking about A/C and I have got real rusty  Think I'll bring some of my A/C books to work and read up.



10-4, he had his meter on one leg and said it was way to high of an amperage draw. That's when he said, "LRA".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Either way, I'm sitting in an 85* house with 2 winder units running.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Either way, I'm sitting in an 85* house with 2 winder units running.



I'm just wondering what keeps killing your compressor so quickly


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyway Wy, he called his service manager and told him what was going on and service manager told him to tell me he was calling manufacturer rep first thing in the morning. I told him they just come out and install a brand new outdoor unit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm just wondering what keeps killing your compressor so quickly



He said it still had gas in it, so it hadn't leaked out this time, but even as a brand new compressor they had to come back out here twice because they had never properly repaired the leaks. It ran low on gas twice before he finally got it repaired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm just wondering what keeps killing your compressor so quickly



I refer to it as "My luck".


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyway Wy, he called his service manager and told him what was going on and service manager told him to tell me he was calling manufacturer rep first thing in the morning. I told him they just come out and install a brand new outdoor unit.



Yeah, I would definitely be wanting a new unit, this is getting as ridiculous as my truck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

My Cordial Cherries are melting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, I would definitely be wanting a new unit, this is getting as ridiculous as my truck



I hear ya....how long has that been going on and how many times have you had it in the shop for the same thing now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

This fiasco with my ac unit started in January of this year.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

3 years and 6 times in the shop


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Just got really bad since our fishing trip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> 3 years and 6 times in the shop





Wycliff said:


> Just got really bad since our fishing trip



WOW!!!! That's ridiculous, they should have just put a new motor in it by now. It would've have been cheaper by now.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW!!!! That's ridiculous, they should have just put a new motor in it by now. It would've have been cheaper by now.



That's what me and the service writer are trying to get done now, if not I'll be trading it in. I can't sell it because I don't want to pass it on to someone else with the headaches I'm having


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's what me and the service writer are trying to get done now, if not I'll be trading it in. I can't sell it because I don't want to pass it on to someone else with the headaches I'm having



Yeah....I couldn't in good conscious do that to anyone either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

And, the thing is I can't dump this heating and air company until they get me straightened out once and for all. If I dumped them for someone else, I can't expect them to come out for nothing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Quackbro not working?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

It's down to 84* with less humidity, doubt I'll get it much lower than maybe 81* by the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And, the thing is I can't dump this heating and air company until they get me straightened out once and for all. If I dumped them for someone else, I can't expect them to come out for nothing.



Yeah that's the bad part, if you call someone else you'll be coming out of pocket for all of this


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah that's the bad part, if you call someone else you'll be coming out of pocket for all of this



So far it's cost me $475.00 and some hot days and uncomfortable nights. They have never satisfied that bill from the get go with all of this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, and some High electric bills back in the winter too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

So far on my truck I think I'm only out of about 300 in deductibles


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 15, 2015)

And extra gas it uses because of the misfire


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> And extra gas it uses because of the misfire



And all the aggravation!

We should both sue for pain and suffering! 

I'm thinking at least a couple mil.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 15, 2015)

Got it down to 83* and much less humid feeling. Reckon I'll go take a cool shower and watch a little late night tv.

Have a good night Wy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

Bog?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bog?



He must be actually having to work tonight.   

Drank too much means nightly visit to the weeds.  

Be back after a nap to brew up the morning go juice.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

Gobblin burning both ends of the candle


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm here Wybro! I been workin like a dawg tonight!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

Wasn't sure if I was on niteshift alone


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> And all the aggravation!
> 
> We should both sue for pain and suffering!
> 
> I'm thinking at least a couple mil.




WELL ALL IT TAKES IS ONE CALL, THAT'S ALL, KEN TO YOUR RESCUE !!!!!!  Truckloads of inconveniences for you two guys should equal "boatloads of cash".






Wycliff said:


> Gobblin burning both ends of the candle




Yep, Gobblin be burning the candles of BOTH ends and also in the MIDDLE too !!!!  



Good morning to you Blood, Wycliff, and Gobblin as I know that he will be along real soon with a huge pot of fresh brewed coffee this morning.

Dang, miss Quackbro as he must be taking it easy for a change.


Happy thirsty Thursday to all of you knuckle-dragging drivelers.  It is time to get up and shine, and get your rears on gear because today you need to be a productive citizen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wasn't sure if I was on niteshift alone


never brother.. im always here


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> WELL ALL IT TAKES IS ONE CALL, THAT'S ALL, KEN TO YOUR RESCUE !!!!!!  Truckloads of inconveniences for you two guys should equal "boatloads of cash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mernin sir


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 16, 2015)

Blood, is that co-worker getting any better and finally doing some work for you???




I need to have a talk with Gobblin as he is slacking on his delivery services lately!!!!!  

First, I need to get him some new sleeping pills.

Second, I need to get him a new alarm clock.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

Wonmohowa


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Wonmohowa



5 mohowa


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, is that co-worker getting any better and finally doing some work for you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my helper is a fine tuned tool fechin machine


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 5 mohowa



That sucks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

EE sure is bad mouthing me this morning.   

That dreaded 11-11 for bog.   How many of these do you have left?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE sure is bad mouthing me this morning.
> 
> That dreaded 11-11 for bog.   How many of these do you have left?





Sorry about that BUT you have been wide awake at 1-2 AM lately and then sleeping until noonish afterwards !!!   You are still a Republican aren't you????  You've changed you routine lately and the rest of us are worried that you might be one of the previously banned members BUT just posting under the name of "Gobblin" instead  !!!!

Is that you, Scrapy????????  
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>ps:  I am sending one freshly washed and dried "sock" to you and another one to Quack's house!!!  I might divorce my Texas girlfriend as now every morning when I call her at 6 AM to wake her up, she laughs and asked if I am washing a "sock" !!!!  I told her this morning that when I get to Houston next month, I am going to make her bend over and I am going to maybe shove this "one sock" somewhere where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

Mornin kids!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

howdy Chiefbro !!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 16, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> > I am going to make her bend over and I am going to maybe shove this "one sock" somewhere where the sun doesn't shine!



then youll really have to wash it ....   

Mornin' all , day almost done ,fer me .....

awaiting ISO auditor in a few ....then to the house for grass cutting ...

I ain't skeered ....Dude only has 4 years with the company ...I am loling already ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE sure is bad mouthing me this morning.
> 
> That dreaded 11-11 for bog.   How many of these do you have left?



No clue G! Fella on days hurth is back Monday andi s out per doctors orders! I'm going to hate life come tax season!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No clue G! Fella on days hurth is back Monday andi s out per doctors orders! I'm going to hate life come tax season!



Yep you might want to start sticking a little back each of these OT checks because they never take enough to cover the taxes.   Then if you don't owe you have a new playtoy of some variety already in the budget.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy Chiefbro !!



Mornin gobblein.....managed to get temp down to 78* sleepable.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

When not if, is the new compressor or unit being installed?


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2015)

goot morning........


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2015)

tackleberry gobblein......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When not if, is the new compressor or unit being installed?



Have no idea what they are going to do, other than the service mgr was calling mfg rep this morning.



rydert said:


> goot morning........



Morning dert!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2015)

morning useless ones


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Have no idea what they are going to do, other than the service mgr was calling mfg rep this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning dert!



It is 8:10.  That call should have been made 9 minutes ago and I bet you agree.  

dert !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning useless ones



morning bill-less


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 16, 2015)

where am i?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> where am i?



Inside where it is cool with friends.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> tackleberry gobblein......


good one!

Mornin! back to training!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good one!
> 
> Mornin! back to training!



getting or giving?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

silence is deafening!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 16, 2015)

I need to come back and inject some life into this place??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> getting or giving?


both!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need to come back and inject some life into this place??


 yes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 16, 2015)

Sup party people!!! I need a cool night on the river tent camping and limb lining to recharge my batteries!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

boomboom?


----------



## rydert (Jul 16, 2015)

what about the AC Jeff C.?..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2015)

got the hot wangs from WM......... lawd, they ain't been this hot before! but they be good ta def! (said in Miz Hawtnet's voice)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> got the hot wangs from WM......... lawd, they ain't been this hot before! but they be good ta def! (said in Miz Hawtnet's voice)



That will settle your stomach.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That will settle your stomach.


 I wasn't even thinking about that!  But I only ate 2 with half my salad I ate....... I'll finish it for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 16, 2015)

Just stopped by to check in and found that if this place gets any more dead, then funeral services will be taking place at 3:30 PM today !!!!

Apparently, Mattech's van is going to be the "lead vehicle" in this funeral procession too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> what about the AC Jeff C.?..........



Service mgr just called me a while ago and offered me a purty good deal I believe. 

A brand new outdoor unit, evaporator coil, freon, freon line, and all other parts for $925.00. Basically a system change out less a new air handler, paying for labor and small parts, and they will be here tomorrow to install it. 

I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Service mgr just called me a while ago and offered me a purty good deal I believe.
> 
> A brand new outdoor unit, evaporator coil, freon, freon line, and all other parts for $925.00. Basically a system change out less a new air handler, paying for labor and small parts, and they will be here tomorrow to install it.
> 
> I couldn't pass it up!



See if he'll give me one of them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> See if he'll give me one of them!



10-4, I didn't have to think on it long!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Service mgr just called me a while ago and offered me a purty good deal I believe.
> 
> A brand new outdoor unit, evaporator coil, freon, freon line, and all other parts for $925.00. Basically a system change out less a new air handler, paying for labor and small parts, and they will be here tomorrow to install it.
> 
> I couldn't pass it up!





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> See if he'll give me one of them!





Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I didn't have to think on it long!





Hopefully Jeffro will be back in the cold air again SOON !!!!   







ps:  Chief, your ears should be burning because Teresa and I had a discussion about your ongoing problems with your A/C system......We both came to the conclusion last night that you need to perform certain things to really change your luck!!!  I am thinking that you might know what we meant too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hopefully Jeffro will be back in the cold air again SOON !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so, Mike!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2015)

'sup knee growzzzzzz????????  Bit the bullet and bought a new computer !! WHOOOOOOOOOOOTTT...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'sup knee growzzzzzz????????  Bit the bullet and bought a new computer !! WHOOOOOOOOOOOTTT...






We watched most of Joe Dirt 2 last night. Some funny parts but it's no where near as funny as the 1st & it's a long drawn out movie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'sup knee growzzzzzz????????  Bit the bullet and bought a new computer !! WHOOOOOOOOOOOTTT...




Racist! 



Crickett said:


> We watched most of Joe Dirt 2 last night. Some funny parts but it's no where near as funny as the 1st & it's a long drawn out movie.



Sequel's usually never are as good as the original.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

What operating system is that new compooter runnnin Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What operating system is that new compooter runnnin Quack?





I dunno Chiefbro ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>






^^^ That's for you Mandy..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry I wont answer your calls Mill. Just aint got my dancing nanner on yet. Thanks for trying. ILY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2015)

I really do.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

congrats on the a/c Chief and on the new puter Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

why is buy a new compuuuuuter racist?

Well does the new AC come with any warranty?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> congrats on the a/c Chief and on the new puter Quack



Thanks.....are you at work, Wy?



gobbleinwoods said:


> why is buy a new compuuuuuter racist?
> 
> Well does the new AC come with any warranty?



That is a good question on the AC gobblein, I will let you know tomorrow when I find out. I admit, I forgot to inquire about that.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks.....are you at work, Wy?
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good question on the AC gobblein, I will let you know tomorrow when I find out. I admit, I forgot to inquire about that.



Nope not tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nope not tonight



10-4 pm inbound!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 16, 2015)

Chiefbro, I would also want to know which tech was going to do the install.   The id10t that took three times to fix the leak would not be on my approved list.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chiefbro, I would also want to know which tech was going to do the install.   The id10t that took three times to fix the leak would not be on my approved list.



10-4, Now that I did inquire about!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

Well all of the other drivelers are apparently still sleeping this morning so I will be very quiet.  Heck, I even got an extra 90 minutes of sleep this morning myself.


HELLO, IT IS FRIDAY !!!!!!

I guess that I might need to go to the "Awful House" this morning to find me some coffee and breakfast.

Gotta go take the little dog outside and let her do her business now.  Be back later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well all of the other drivelers are apparently still sleeping this morning so I will be very quiet.  Heck, I even got an extra 90 minutes of sleep this morning myself.
> 
> 
> HELLO, IT IS FRIDAY !!!!!!
> ...



I thought I heard something!



gobbleinwoods said:


>



Then, I caught a whiff of something!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

morning Chief.   did it cool off inside last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief.   did it cool off inside last night?



Morning gobblein.......yes sir, managed to get it down to 75* last night in a limited area.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

Mernin y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin y'all



4 more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin y'all



Mornin homerbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 4 more


Nope... Passed it off on the young buck this morning!!! LOL!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin homerbro!


Where's my knif I'm going to cut you.. Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope... Passed it off on the young buck this morning!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Where's my knif I'm going to cut you.. Lol



YES YES YES!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Gotta reboot, no audio.....I can't hear yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta reboot, no audio.....I can't hear yall.



You may want to rethink that.    Some might have had beans for b'fast.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2015)

Happy Friday Mornin!
Mighty pleased with my new co-worker, she did her first deposit from start to finish all by herself & got it all right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Happy Friday Mornin!
> Mighty pleased with my new co-worker, she did her first deposit from start to finish all by herself & got it all right!



Might want to recheck that, I didn't see the deposit posted in my acct. like you used to do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You may want to rethink that.    Some might have had beans for b'fast.



Good thing I turned the smell-o-vision off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

morning keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, stayed up too late and couldn't sleep.



How do I make the writing bigger on my screen, everything is small and I can't hardly see it ???


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, stayed up too late and couldn't sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I make the writing bigger on my screen, everything is small and I can't hardly see it ???



Mash da Ctrl button down, den hit the +


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, stayed up too late and couldn't sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I make the writing bigger on my screen, everything is small and I can't hardly see it ???



Right click on your desktop page, not GON, and you should see Properties, or Display Properties. Click on that and you will see where to change the screen resolution.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning everyone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Mash da Ctrl button down, den hit the +






Whoaaaaaaaaaa, I can SEE !!!  Thanks Chrisbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh, hey ya'll !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

hehe^^^^^^^^^ and I wasn't even tryin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning everyone



Mornin Wy, new unit installers are here!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, hey ya'll !!!



Mornin Quacka.....enjoying the new compooter?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> why is buy a new compuuuuuter racist?
> 
> Well does the new AC come with any warranty?



gobblein, the outside unit(compressor) comes with a full 10 yr mfg. warranty. The air handler and NEW coil they are installing in it will retain the original 10 yr mfg. warranty of the air handler, of which 6 yrs remain on that warranty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, new unit installers are here!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Quacka.....enjoying the new compooter?





Yessir, it's all good !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning..



Mudro, what's been going on?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

Been busy at work Jeffro. I need a vacation. Maybe Oct. i'll get away for the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Been busy at work Jeffro. I need a vacation. Maybe Oct. i'll get away for the weekend.



Just the opposite, I've got a long one coming up and need the work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

I want to go to the beach and take a nap in the shade while the ocean and wind drown out the worries of life.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

"Wow , that was deep.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy, new unit installers are here!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Quacka.....enjoying the new compooter?




Good deal you should be cooling soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> "Wow , that was deep.



You been talkin to my wife?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal you should be cooling soon



Hopefully freezing!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully freezing!



JJ will be on you about using that electricity when the salmon are dieing in OR.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You been talkin to my wife?



NO, but tell Mrs. T i said Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Gotta buddy wants to borrow my tractor this weekend.  He's rough on equipment/trucks etc.  I don't really wanna do it, but he's a good friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> JJ will be on you about using that electricity when the salmon are dieing in OR.



I have the New energy efficient model.



mudracing101 said:


> NO, but tell Mrs. T i said Hey



10-4, she's going to be itching for another vacation/retreat already too. She's fed up at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buddy wants to borrow my tractor this weekend.  He's rough on equipment/trucks etc.  I don't really wanna do it, but he's a good friend.



Mill, he ain't that good of a friend!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I want to go to the beach and take a nap in the shade while the ocean and wind drown out the worries of life.


 And I will be doing just that next weekend!


mudracing101 said:


> "Wow , that was deep.


for you it sure was!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buddy wants to borrow my tractor this weekend.  He's rough on equipment/trucks etc.  I don't really wanna do it, but he's a good friend.


don't talk about Rutt like that, you know he reads on here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> And I will be doing just that next weekend!
> 
> for you it sure was!
> 
> don't talk about Rutt like that, you know he reads on here!



Where's my deposit?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

Sleeped for a couple ...... Fill like dewkee now!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I have the New energy efficient model.
> 
> 
> 
> 10-4, she's going to be itching for another vacation/retreat already too. She's fed up at work.



fawty ate more dayz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mill, he ain't that good of a friend!





We were room mates in college, we go WAAAAAAY back.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> fawty ate more dayz



I can garowntee she is counting too!! 





Hooked On Quack said:


> We were room mates in college, we go WAAAAAAY back.



Tell him like it is and what you expect. He should be able to take it out of respect.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> And I will be doing just that next weekend!
> 
> for you it sure was!
> 
> don't talk about Rutt like that, you know he reads on here!


I wanna go.



hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I can garowntee she is counting too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bottom line, he breaks it, he buys it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> fawty ate more dayz



You vacationing to da Bog ...aka Homerbro ranch fo some R n R brutha?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bottom line, he breaks it, he buys it.



LOL....that'll work!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buddy wants to borrow my tractor this weekend.  He's rough on equipment/trucks etc.  I don't really wanna do it, but he's a good friend.





Jeff C. said:


> Mill, he ain't that good of a friend!





Keebs said:


> don't talk about Rutt like that, you know he reads on here!





Jeff C. said:


> Where's my deposit?





Hooked On Quack said:


> We were room mates in college, we go WAAAAAAY back.




Well Quack, there is a simple solution to this problem.  Just take off the right front wheel and lock it in the barn this weekend.  Then you advise your buddy that the tractor is not running because the dang wheel assembly is broke and warped and you are going to have to save up some money before you can have it fixed!!!  Tell him, it might take quite a while before all of this repair work is done because money is so tight that for a comparison, it would probably be about as tight as a dog's rear-end that was just washed with Alum !!!

Then tell him that he might be better off to buy his own tractor if he really needs to use one in the next 4, 5 or maybe 10 years are so.

Yep, that ought to do it !!!  


Hey, that is a great way to tell him that "you wouldn't trust him in an out-house with a muzzle on him".....due to his previous lack of taking care of equipment.

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>

ps:  I will be sending you a bill for my consultant work !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

EE = won't even loan you a dirty sock


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Pulling a vacuum on new system!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> EE = won't even loan you a dirty sock







Ms T ain't gonna recognize you when you walk back in limping and holding certain areas and then she realizes that it is now completely gone!!!!!!

Yep, dull knives work wonders.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

This dood would give me the shirt off his back, and I'd do the same.  I'm just REAL peculiar about my stuff.  Just spent abuncha money having it completely serviced front to back and all my implements greased and oiled.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Pulling a vacuum on new system!




Is that something like vacuum therapy???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This dood would give me the shirt off his back, and I'd do the same.  I'm just REAL peculiar about my stuff.  Just spent abuncha money having it completely serviced front to back and all my implements greased and oiled.




Quack, I am just like you as I take really good care of everything such as lawn mowers, weedeaters, and any type of equipment etc that I own including fishing and hunting items as well.  There are things that I won't loan out to anybody and shucks, I won't even loan out things to my brother because I know that he won't take care of them.  (My brother also reads this forum too).    I am just telling it like it is.  If there ever was a such of thing as an accident looking for a place to happen, then my brother would be the star of the show.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I am just like you as I take really good care of everything such as lawn mowers, weedeaters, and any type of equipment etc that I own including fishing and hunting items as well.  There are things that I won't loan out to anybody and shucks, I won't even loan out things to my brother because I know that he won't take care of them.  (My brother also reads this forum too).    I am just telling it like it is.  If there ever was a such of thing as an accident looking for a place to happen, then my brother would be the star of the show.




We must have the same brother


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's my deposit?


 in da mail.........


Hornet22 said:


> fawty ate more dayz


seben mo fo me!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

I MAY BE IN LOTS OF TROUBLE NOW BECAUSE THIS IS THE HEADLINE THAT I JUST READ ON MY COMPUTER !!!



A New Study Shows Saving Your Vacation Time Can Do More Harm Than Good !!!

Skimping on time off could be bad for your career, finances, and personal relationships.

******************************************



Well, I skipped my annual week long golfing vacation this week down in Florida.  I have been doing this since 1988 and I have always loved it, BUT this year, I decided to skip my vacation and my Daughter and her husband are enjoying this week down there without me. 


Heck, I am not worried about my career or my personal relationships.  It was due to the finances that I decided not to go this year (that and the fact that all of my golfing buddies were vacationing and playing on the west coast this year).  I have already been on too many "junkits" this year and they have been too expensive.

So hopefully, I won't suffer too much as a result of staying home this week and working.  Just working to pay the bills for my upcoming trip back to Texas.  I did help my finances a couple of months ago by booking a round trip to Houston next month for a grand total of $ 213.20 via Delta from Augusta to Houston with no baggage fees.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> in da mail.........
> 
> seben mo fo me!



working ballgames?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Gotta another adopted neice over here, laying out by da pool.  She just bought a new shotgun and axed me to put it together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta another adopted neice over here, laying out by da pool.  She just bought a new shotgun and axed me to put it together.



Well now that you got a new compooter, how bout investing in a new camera....or at least a tripod.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh, and remove da winder screens too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Dang good deal on that flt, EE!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> working ballgames?


nope, strictly office work, except for the Sr. Citizen Luncheon I help serve at and handing out hot dogs, chips, drinks & flags at the July 4th event.


Jeff C. said:


> Well now that you got a new compooter, how bout investing in a new camera....or at least a tripod.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh, and remove da winder screens too!


don't encourage him!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well now that you got a new compooter, how bout investing in a new camera....or at least a tripod.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh, and remove da winder screens too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Keebs said:


> nope, strictly office work, except for the Sr. Citizen Luncheon I help serve at and handing out hot dogs, chips, drinks & flags at the July 4th event.
> 
> 
> 
> don't encourage him!





hdm03 said:


>



He's probly lickin da winder right now!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta another adopted neice over here, laying out by da pool.  She just bought a new shotgun and axed me to put it together.




Quack, I am on the way now and I will be there in 54.2 minutes according to my right foot on the gas pedal !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 17, 2015)

I might even help you finish getting your computer set up right too while I am there.  


ps:  I also work on shotguns.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well now that you got a new compooter, how bout investing in a new camera....or at least a tripod.





This one's a #1 heavy . . 



But boob job is out there too !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This dood would give me the shirt off his back, and I'd do the same.  I'm just REAL peculiar about my stuff.  Just spent abuncha money having it completely serviced front to back and all my implements greased and oiled.


Well atleast he prob. wont drive it off in a river like your 4wheeler.



Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's a #1 heavy . .
> 
> 
> 
> But boob job is out there too !!!


Pics uncle Creepy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's a #1 heavy . .
> 
> 
> 
> But boob job is out there too !!!



They sing good too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Brand new Ac unit is singing a lullaby also.

It's much quieter and a better looking unit than my old one too. Thank God, they reworked that low pressure switch on the suction line also.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeffro cooling it.!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro cooling it.!!



Yassir......we back down to 72*


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 17, 2015)

glad your unit is now working properly; Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrats on the cool air Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff = hanging wif big unit.... Randy Johnson


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> glad your unit is now working properly; Chief





Wycliff said:


> Congrats on the cool air Chief





blood on the ground said:


> Jeff = hanging wif big unit.... Randy Johnson



Thanks fellas, problem is I don't want to go outdoors to mow lawn now!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks fellas, problem is I don't want to go outdoors to mow lawn now!




Later ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

It's CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored HOT out !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^ my bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ my bad


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

How hot is it Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Might go get on the mower for a while!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ my bad



I can spell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 17, 2015)

Cut some grass, can't keep up this year so far!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2015)

Wycliff BOGs Quackster??? Wake up GW! I bet EE is dreaming about washing some shorts. All the smart folks sleeping and what not


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nope, I'm not dreaming about washing no shorts !!!


I am up and awake and all of you sleepy headed drivelers should be up and awake too.  It is time to shake a leg, get your mojo on, shake a few tail feathers, and get your heart pumping and get ready to face another day of miserable heat, excessive frustration, total mayhem, and a big COLD drink of your favorite beverage !!!!!


Well I guess a cup of hot coffee might be better for now !!!!   


Where is that Gobblin fellow anyway ?????   Dang, it is lonely in here !!!


Must not be anybody working the night shift this weekend as all of the lights are out and all I hear is loud snoring it seems.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2015)

Keep your shorts on EE


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

Morning.....I'm up, but draggin. My mojo ain't ready yet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning.....I'm up, but draggin. My mojo ain't ready yet.



Felt the same most of yesterday.  Not sick just draggin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Felt the same most of yesterday.  Not sick just draggin.



What's on the agenda for today, gobblein?


----------



## cramer (Jul 18, 2015)

morning hiney draggers
I already did one chore this morning so I might not qual for hiney dragger of the day aka "hdod"
Thanks for the coffee G
Chief's done spoilt hisself on the new ac - he ain't use to being a hiney dragger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What's on the agenda for today, gobblein?



I've been in the mtns for several days and will be headed home today at some point.  When I get there it will be surveying the garden, yard, and everything else to make a priority list of what needs attention.

You just chillin today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

cramer said:


> morning hiney draggers
> I already did one chore this morning so I might not qual for hiney dragger of the day aka "hdod"
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Chief's done spoilt hisself on the new ac - he ain't use to being a hiney dragger



Mornin cramer, I did sleep like a new born baby last night with the new ac.  I think what is causing the hiney draggin is the almost 5 acres of lawn mowin that is starin at me. Pastures need cutting too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been in the mtns for several days and will be headed home today at some point.  When I get there it will be surveying the garden, yard, and everything else to make a priority list of what needs attention.
> 
> You just chillin today?



Gotcha, bet that has been nice.

No list needed here at this time. Until the lawns are mowed everything else goes on the back burner, that's the problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

10:00 am and still have dew on the ground in the sunny areas.....I don't do wet grass unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10:00 am and still have dew on the ground in the sunny areas.....I don't do wet grass unless absolutely necessary.



I've been told it smokes better dried.   cough cough


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been told it smokes better dried.   cough cough





My bic get's hot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2015)

Afternoon all, wife's outta town and I gotta werk the next 2 nights.  Going to do a mine shut down tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, wife's outta town and I gotta werk the next 2 nights.  Going to do a mine shut down tonight.



Howdy Quackabro! Too hot to do anything outdoors right now. I'm soakin up this AC.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackabro! Too hot to do anything outdoors right now. I'm soakin up this AC.





I don't blame ya Chief, one reason I like midnight shifts, it's ALOT cooler, and I hate summer !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't blame ya Chief, one reason I like midnight shifts, it's ALOT cooler, and I hate summer !!



I'l probably get on it for a while when it cools down just before dark, otherwise I'm not killin myself in this heat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'l probably get on it for a while when it cools down just before dark, otherwise I'm not killin myself in this heat.





You got lights on yo tractor, wait'll dark !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't wanna go to werk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go to werk.



Think new computer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got lights on yo tractor, wait'll dark !!



I was referring to the mower, but I got lights on it too!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go to werk.



I don't either!  

I did mow some.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 18, 2015)

Guess Blood and Wy must be off..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm here just started my scrapy shift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Dang, I'm soaking wet from head to toe.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 19, 2015)

Quack, I am sorry that you are soaking wet head to toe BUT that what happens when you leave work early and stumble into your swimming pool when trying to find your way to your front door !!!


It is surely lonely in here this Sunday morning for sure.  Everybody must be getting their beauty sleep or something.  Chief has probably been cutting his grass all night so I bet that he is tired this morning.  

OK, for the rest of sleepy drivelers, get your butts out of that bed and get moving !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Morning EE !!  I'm ready to go home, my panties are stuck to my buttocks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE !!  I'm ready to go home, my panties are stuck to my buttocks.



TMI  need eye bleach

Morning drivelers.  Have a good one Quack


----------



## cramer (Jul 19, 2015)

Morning EE and G - coffee is great!
Hope Quack made out all right with his situation


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE !!  I'm ready to go home, my panties are stuck to my buttocks.




Good Morning Gobblin and Cramer.  Thanks for the coffee too.

Quack better be glad that Ms Dawn is out of town because when he walked back in the door at home this morning all hot and sweaty, it was only a THONG that was sticking to his rear-end !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Mornin...coffee is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Purty good steady rain here, glad I blew off mowing for some other chores.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2015)

Afternoon eveyone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey Wycliff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon eveyone





Migmack said:


> Hey Wycliff



Afternoon Wy, Fuzzy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep... 
Another day and another dollar coming soon... I sure hate night shift!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 19, 2015)

Sup chief.

Been off for a week. Getn up at 330am is gonna hurt


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2015)

Start day shift tomorrow not looking forward to it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Did a mine shutdown last night, nuttin to do tonight, off a couple, back at it Wed night.

Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Whoaaaaaa, that wind is bloooooowingggggg !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did a mine shutdown last night, nuttin to do tonight, off a couple, back at it Wed night.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed their weekend !!



Not much happened here except for chores. Daughter and boyfriend comin by, gonna throw some stakes on da grill.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaa, that wind is bloooooowingggggg !!!



Blew purty good here for a few during a t-storm, but can't even tell it rained now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Quackbro, do you know if it says on your screen Windows 8 or what on your new computer when it starts up?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2015)

Hope yall having a nice Sunday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, do you know if it says on your screen Windows 8 or what on your new computer when it starts up?





Yassir, it's Windows 8 and I don't b likin it.  Taking some getting used to, I want my Vista back.  Can't even figure out how to post pics on here.  And I lost Pooh.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't know what yall doing down there but I wish I was doing it with yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Hiya Mista Chawlie !!! 


Let's knock out these 12's and enjoy a coupla dayz off !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 19, 2015)

pork tenderloin, zippers and salad.   happy tummy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, it's Windows 8 and I don't b likin it.  Taking some getting used to, I want my Vista back.  Can't even figure out how to post pics on here.  And I lost Pooh.



10-4, I didn't like Windows 8 either on a laptop I bought. I traded to my daughter for her's with Vista. She didn't like W8 either and sold it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope yall having a nice Sunday afternoon Youngins.



Backatcha Pops, say hello to Ms Linda for me!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> pork tenderloin, zippers and salad.   happy tummy!



Went simple, couple bbq'd chops for the wife and daughter, and stakes for the guys with toast and fries, some roasted broccori and cauliflower.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Story time . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 19, 2015)

Windows 8 only makes sense with touch screen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2015)

Losing Pooh gives me the sadzzz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Losing Pooh gives me the sadzzz.



I usually feel better afterward!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Losing Pooh gives me the sadzzz.





Jeff C. said:


> I usually feel better afterward!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like another lonely night for the night shift guys again.


The dang "white screen" stayed on here 3 hours too dang long this morning.  Nothing like trying to get online and only see that thing keep showing up over and over and over and over and over !!!!  


I need to find me a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Well my Daughter and her husband got back from their vacation and we had lunch together yesterday and then they took her little dog "Ginger" back home so my dog-sitting days are over now.  That dog is smarter than 50 percent of the members here......and I will let you decide who those 50 percent members might be.  


Now for all of you knuckle-dragging drivelers, get your rears in gear and get a move on.  

Quack, is your "thong" still sticking to your rear-end this morning????? 


I see that Gobblin is right on time as usual with that load of fresh coffee !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

Morning to the night watchers and sleepy heads.   Sure will be nice when fall gets here.  Tired of it being hot and muggy in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

Morning EE and GW.  It's been muggy and humid out all night.  Looking forward to a coupla days off.



Headed up GW's way to Helen next month, Lawwd I hope it's cooler there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

It was cooler but not non-ac weather this past week.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning EE and GW.  It's been muggy and humid out all night.  Looking forward to a coupla days off.
> 
> 
> 
> Headed up GW's way to Helen next month, Lawwd I hope it's cooler there.



Good Morning Quack and Gobblin.

Quack, are you going to stay in a cabin again up above Helen near Unicoi Park?

Teresa and I stayed in a cabin named, "Bear Hug" with Georgia Mountain Rentals and it was located about a couple of miles above the entrance to Unicoi.  We loved it as it was really secluded and the only things in those woods were the bears, the squirrels, the turkeys, and us !!!  Nobody was able to hear the noise that we created either!!!!  

Heck, Teresa said that she could live up there year-round especially since we could visit the Ingle's grocery store in Hiwassee.  Man, that store was super nice, very clean, and had a fantastic deli with everything that you ever wanted.  She couldn't believe that we never saw a single obamanite at all up there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Quack and Gobblin.
> 
> Quack, are you going to stay in a cabin again up above Helen near Unicoi Park?
> 
> ...





I paid $500+ a night at the house we rented on the river, one mile out of Helen, it was Dawn's 50th Birthday and that's when I was making all that OT, not this year though !!  Probably stay at the Motel 8. 


It was a gorgeous place with a porch overlooking the river.







Looking forward to having one of those awesome hamburgers, and cold beer at the Troll Tavern, then supper at Pauls.  Then we'll head to Dillard and buy a buncha silver queen kone and fresh vegetables.  Be a quick little 3 day trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

Hope ya'll have a great Monday !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll have a great Monday !!



Hope you have a good one too and give Ms Dawn a hug from me too.  

I sent you something on your phone earlier this morning too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning




Good Morning Wycliff.  I bet that you don't know how to act this morning since you are back on day shift for now.

Oh, by the way, I saw your post on a recent thread about our brothers etc.  I sure feel bad for you if you've got a brother that way too !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2015)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!



Heavy dew,  will be a while before mowing is possible.


morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Heavy dew,  will be a while before mowing is possible.
> 
> 
> morning



10-4, I put it off until towards the end of this week so I wouldn't have to cut again this weekend before I travel, only to return and have to do it all again. Sharpening blades and changing oil/filters today. Will probably do some bush hogging too. 



hdm03 said:


> morning folks



Morning hdm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I put it off until towards the end of this week so I wouldn't have to cut again this weekend before I travel, only to return and have to do it all again. Sharpening blades and changing oil/filters today. Will probably do some bush hogging too.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning hdm!



I have some grass that is going to head out that I have to cut.   I have been putting peas, beans and tomatoes up this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2015)

morning y'all, drive by. busy busy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have some grass that is going to head out that I have to cut.   I have been putting peas, beans and tomatoes up this morning.



 




mudracing101 said:


> morning y'all, drive by. busy busy.



Mornin Mudro, you have been mucho MIA lately.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

Lunch time, left ova grilt burgers and French fries


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Lunch time, left ova grilt burgers and French fries



Sounds good!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2015)

Lunch time drive by, had a GREAT weekend!  Got together with my sisters for a fish fry for Dink's 82nd birthday, took my granboy home with me to spend the night (he's a human heater!) Then had lunch with a very, very dear sweet friend that I call my other Mama, Miss Pansey to celebrate her 70ish birthday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Lunch time drive by, had a GREAT weekend!  Got together with my sisters for a fish fry for Dink's 82nd birthday, took my granboy home with me to spend the night (he's a human heater!) Then had lunch with a very, very dear sweet friend that I call my other Mama, Miss Pansey to celebrate her 70ish birthday!





You can Tuner fish sammich, but you can't Tuner piano sammich!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You can Tuner fish sammich, but you can't Tuner piano sammich!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

Afternoon, today is dragging by


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

Daaaaaaaang, didn't wake up til 3, these new all natural sleeping pills are da bomb .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, didn't wake up til 3, these new all natural sleeping pills are da bomb .



You gonna have to share the secret


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaang, didn't wake up til 3, these new all natural sleeping pills are da bomb .





Wycliff said:


> You gonna have to share the secret


 he musta fell back asleep...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You gonna have to share the secret





Keebs said:


> he musta fell back asleep...........





WalMart carries them, go to the sleep aide section.  Product is called "Alteril."  It's all natural ingredients supposedly.  Been taking Dramamine and Benadryl for years and they finally quit working.  This new stuff really works for me and you don't feel "groggy" when you wake up.  What eva you do, DON'T  smell the pills, LAWWWWWD they STINK !!! 


I think they give ya gas too...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WalMart carries them, go to the sleep aide section.  Product is called "Alteril."  It's all natural ingredients supposedly.  Been taking Dramamine and Benadryl for years and they finally quit working.  This new stuff really works for me and you don't feel "groggy" when you wake up.  What eva you do, DON'T  smell the pills, LAWWWWWD they STINK !!!
> 
> 
> I think they give ya gas too...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WalMart carries them, go to the sleep aide section.  Product is called "Alteril."  It's all natural ingredients supposedly.  Been taking Dramamine and Benadryl for years and they finally quit working.  This new stuff really works for me and you don't feel "groggy" when you wake up.  What eva you do, DON'T  smell the pills, LAWWWWWD they STINK !!!
> 
> 
> I think they give ya gas too...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>





Keebs said:


>





I b snoozin  n  tootin !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I b snoozin  n  tootin !!!



Beginning to think everything might give you gas.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Beginning to think everything might give you gas.


Me thinks he does it on purpose!

Later ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Me thinks he does it on purpose!
> 
> Later ya'll!



toot els keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm REALLY not liking this new PC..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2015)

Just finished readin about a study that I though ya might find interesting and informative. It said that women that pack on a few pounds live longer then men............













that mention it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I b snoozin  n  tootin !!!



You toot, you snooze!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just finished readin about a study that I though ya might find interesting and informative. It said that women that pack on a few pounds live longer then men............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2015)

Should be mowing but didn't want to get dusty dirty.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

Lawn guys just showed up and I'm sitting in the A/C drinking a cold beer


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Should be mowing but didn't want to get dusty dirty.





Wycliff said:


> Lawn guys just showed up and I'm sitting in the A/C drinking a cold beer



About 95 right now and I just don't feel like diggin mine out of storage


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 20, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> About 95 right now and I just don't feel like diggin mine out of storage



I listened to Quack and sold all my lawn equipment up here


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2015)

live from werk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2015)

Live but not happy the pupper woke me up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2015)

Good Morning Blood and Gobblin.

Gobblin, you need to have a talk with your dog and teach him how to tell the proper time.  Just kidding you of course!!!  Everybody knows that dogs have a mind of their own.  

Heck, last week while keeping my Daughter's little dog, I was up a couple of times at 2 AM or 3:30 AM as such and I averaged at least 4-5 times a day minimum in having her bark and then look up at me and her wanting to go outside to do her business.  Unfortunately, when I would get her outside, she wanted to smell every blade of grass in the yard before finally deciding to take care of business.

I promise you that this dog peed more than a 60 year old incontinent  dude on a beer drinking binge that lasted for 24/7  all week long.  


I've got lots of work to get busy on this morning even though I did sleep an extra hour today.  Got to get goods delivered later this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2015)

mernin fellas..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> About 95 right now and I just don't feel like diggin mine out of storage




Mike, it sure likes you got your money's worth out of your lawn mower.  I see that your lawn mower is a "left-handed model" and I can only mow with a "right-handed model" myself.  I believe that your mower maybe has seen its better days as I also see the "grass blade count" gauge is showing a grand total of 93,487,562,412,863 blades of grass cut which is somewhat a high count reading.   I think that maybe you should ship that mower on down to Jeff C here in Georgia and have it displayed in his "Lawn Mower Museum of the South."  I think that Jeffro has worn out 27 lawn mowers just since I've known him.  You know there  are lots of people that love to smoke grass, well Jeffro just loves to MOW IT !!!  


I think that LOWES should be in love with you two guys !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

Mornin folks!

If I could ever get this miniature bailing attachment to work on the lawn mower I'll be in business, Mike!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning folks



What it iz, hdm?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2015)

Good morning everyone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin









 Hi there! 


Mornin Folks!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2015)

Gal dang dogs ain't letting me sleep !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Gal dang dogs ain't letting me sleep !!!!





Choot 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

smoked sausage and egg sammich..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Gal dang dogs ain't letting me sleep !!!!



Don't shoot em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm bored, thank I'll hava drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

Heyyyyyyyyyy Mandy !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

veggie pizza pie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

ignored..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm bored, thank I'll hava drank.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy Mandy !!!


Heyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ignored..



impatient.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> impatient.





patient


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm bored, thank I'll hava drank.




All ready did,  barley hoppes ( beer) for breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> smoked sausage and egg sammich..


fried fish, cole slaw, bbq baked beans ............. I need a nap.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> fried fish, cole slaw, bbq baked beans ............. I need a nap.....





You win, sounds goot !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> fried fish, cole slaw, bbq baked beans ............. I need a nap.....



Go ahead and get that nap I'm on my way for fried fish   by the way not that it matters but what kind of fish???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

this place is DEAD.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> this place is DEAD.



 Guess most folks are outside workin or playin and ain't got time for the internet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

What tiz It?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

Had to go to 4 different lawn mower shops plus Lowe's to find the correct blade for Jag's mower. 

Lowe's didn't even have it, which is where I bought the mower. 

One lawn mower shop had it, but it wasn't a gator blade(mulching) like the original. 

Then, of the other 4 locations no one had blades for zero degree except one, but didn't have gator blades for it either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to go to 4 different lawn mower shops plus Lowe's to find the correct blade for Jag's mower.
> 
> Lowe's didn't even have it, which is where I bought the mower.
> 
> ...



Talk to LOVEMYLABXS. I bet he got somepin that would work. He gots a yard slap full of lawnmowers.The man loves some lawnmowers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2015)

Here ya go Jeff fa fa. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=846997
Anything strike your fancy


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2015)

hey.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Talk to LOVEMYLABXS. I bet he got somepin that would work. He gots a yard slap full of lawnmowers.The man loves some lawnmowers.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go Jeff fa fa. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=846997
> Anything strike your fancy



 

I saw that right after I made my post here. 



rydert said:


> hey.....



Hey.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Talk to LOVEMYLABXS. I bet he got somepin that would work. He gots a yard slap full of lawnmowers.The man loves some lawnmowers.


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2015)

Chief O


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2015)

garden, petrol station, mower.   Then a shower and I am the cleanest one in the house.  :grin:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

Goathole = rude on phone . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goathole = rude on phone . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

His goat tried to bite me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His goat tried to bite me.



ova da fone?


----------



## rydert (Jul 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ova da fone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

Whewwww.....Lawd it's out dere!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

His goat tried to bite me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2015)

twice...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2015)

Haaaay...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His goat tried to bite me.





Hooked On Quack said:


> His goat tried to bite me.





Hooked On Quack said:


> twice...


ya don't say.................... 


blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay...


well hi there.............. just in time to say BYE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2015)

Gotta finish up this other mower, threatenin a t-storm!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 21, 2015)

Whew it feels betta at home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

Never got a rain yesterday.  Thus the heat never left us.  

White screen gone and black coffee made


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never got a rain yesterday.  Thus the heat never left us.
> 
> White screen gone and black coffee made





Gobblin, it must have been a slow night without the night shifters showing up here.

I've been up and awake for about two hours now but I haven't gotten anything accomplished yet.  I was glad that I got a shipment delivered before lunchtime yesterday as the actual temperature  here in Augusta reached 104 degrees  yesterday afternoon.  It felt like the "heat index" was at 211 degrees because it felt like it was very, very, very close to the boiling point to me !!!! 

Gobblin, I got your message and need to talk with you about it.  I will email you later this morning.

Now for the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers, try your best to stay cool today and drink lots of liquids to stay hydrated.  No Quack, that is not the right kind of liquid as I didn't say alcohol !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

EE,

I was wondering how your knuckles were feeling this morning.  

There was a breeze here all day yesterday but it sure was a hot one.  Highest actual temp that I saw was 97 but felt much much warmer.   

wonder where blood has been all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

No power all night as severe tstorm took out a pole and lines that feed me. New pole is in the ground, but they've got to get every thing tied back in.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,
> 
> I was wondering how your knuckles were feeling this morning.
> 
> ...



One of the worst nights I've had at the ol plastic factory!!! But... I made it through it and all is well in my world now!!!

Morning folks hope everyone is doing good today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Morning, hey, how y'all?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Been busy at work. Its ridiculous.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Y'all are terrible, this has to be the longest driveler ever.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

its atleast 11 days old.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 22, 2015)

Mornin err body.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> its atleast 11 days old.



We've been busy Mud...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

morning ladies and knuckle draggers


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice and warm outside!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hiya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey


I know what that means. 


Wycliff said:


> morning ladies and knuckle draggers


mornin


mudracing101 said:


> Nice and warm outside!!


yes, yes it is. 


Keebs said:


> Hiya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what that means.
> 
> mornin
> 
> yes, yes it is.



Hello ladies


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what that means.
> 
> mornin
> 
> yes, yes it is.


   


mudracing101 said:


> Hello ladies


well Hi there, Fluffy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello ladies



Hey.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what that means.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well Hi there, Fluffy!


I've lost 15 lbs



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.





Workin2Hunt said:


>



Morning W2H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just found out I gots Friday off.
Aint got nowhere ta go. 
Guess my house will be clean for the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've lost 15 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You thriving?? 
I've lost one pants size, I don't believe in scales.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I've lost 15 lbs



Prove it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out I gots Friday off.
> Aint got nowhere ta go.
> Guess my house will be clean for the weekend.


Three day weekend



Keebs said:


> You thriving??
> I've lost one pants size, I don't believe in scales.......



I was just kidding, waiting on luch now


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prove it.



You just want another selfie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> You thriving??
> I've lost one pants size, I don't believe in scales.......



Only time I get on them things is when I go to the doctor. It's always the same. Hasn't changed in 20 some odd years.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just found out I gots Friday off.
> Aint got nowhere ta go.
> Guess my house will be clean for the weekend.


The sisters will be departing Friday for our beach trip!  Me & baby sis are leaving that morning to "meander on down" and see what we can get into!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You just want another selfie



Well, I didn't want to ask, but send it on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The sisters will be departing Friday for our beach trip!  Me & baby sis are leaving that morning to "meander on down" and see what we can get into!



I'll meet ya there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You just want another selfie



For the love of all that is holy please don't send another selfie to me. I am still in therapy from the last one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Two of my great nephews came to the pool this weekend and I thought them to Wooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

hey.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> For the love of all that is holy please don't send another selfie to me. I am still in therapy from the last one.



Sorry that wasnt me, i was sharing a photo of Homo3. He was proud of that pic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sup Blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

North side of atlanter at Dr appt for Jag. Still had no electricity when we left from home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> For the love of all that is holy please don't send another selfie to me. I am still in therapy from the last one.





mudracing101 said:


> Sorry that wasnt me, i was sharing a photo of Homo3. He was proud of that pic.





rydert said:


> hey.......



You're late.
But hey anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Jeffro!!!

Ok back to work, later y'all.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Sup Blood





Jeff C. said:


> North side of atlanter at Dr appt for Jag. Still had no electricity when we left from home.


So much for the new A/C unit.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So much for the new A/C unit.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You just want another selfie


yes please......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only time I get on them things is when I go to the doctor. It's always the same. Hasn't changed in 20 some odd years.


times like this  I could hate you............... but I don't!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll meet ya there.





Workin2Hunt said:


> For the love of all that is holy please don't send another selfie to me. I am still in therapy from the last one.


that ain't what you told me...............


Jeff C. said:


> North side of atlanter at Dr appt for Jag. Still had no electricity when we left from home.


 bless yo heart............


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

dang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

a lang


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So much for the new A/C unit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Gotta take Dawn to Augusta for a Dr's appt.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

Safe travels Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Safe travels Quackbro




Thanks, have I ever mentioned how much I hate Augusta??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta take Dawn to Augusta for a Dr's appt.


pinch her on da butt for me, she'll know what it means........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, have I ever mentioned how much I hate Augusta??


nope, never heard you say a word about it.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> pinch her on da butt for me, she'll know what it means........





Will do !!! 





Having a Generac generator installed next week that will automatically come on and power the whole house when a power failure occurs, and Lawd knows we have plenty of 'em.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey y'all! 




Keebs said:


> pinch her on da butt for me, she'll know what it means........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kewl!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Heyyyyyyyyy Crickett !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


 How's the foot?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> How's the foot?






hairy . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Been wanting to get one of those for awhile


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

safe travels and enjoy Augusta


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Been wanting to get one of those for awhile




Good friend of ours owns a propane company and just started selling Generac's, getting mine at cost !! 





gobbleinwoods said:


> safe travels and enjoy Augusta





Thanks GW, this was kinda unexpected, had to take tonight off, praying for some good news.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy Crickett !!!



Hope Dawn's Dr visit goes well. 



Keebs said:


> How's the foot?



Still giving me problems.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> hairy . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hairy . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks GW, this was kinda unexpected, had to take tonight off, praying for some good news.


 so it isn't just a checkup?!?! 's for my sweet girl!


Crickett said:


> Hope Dawn's Dr visit goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Still giving me problems.


Dang Crickett!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having a Generac generator installed next week that will automatically come on and power the whole house when a power failure occurs, and Lawd knows we have plenty of 'em.



Can't hide money!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep...power was back on, but no internet now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Sitting in the waiting room...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Chiefbro having some Pookie luck..


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the waiting room...



Hope everything thing is ok


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...power was back on, but no internet now.


That happened to me and they wanted to charge me an arm and a leg to fix it. Aint worth the $$ It's still broke. Just don't use it. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the waiting room...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

I dont know if this has been mentioned yet or not but it is Hot!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

a lil chili here in da office........brrrrr


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

i bet fluffy sweats a lot


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> a lil chili here in da office........brrrrr


 Icicles here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Nipplish here ..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

stupid sideways pic!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> stupid sideways pic!!



operator error


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> stupid sideways pic!!



Is that you Mandy??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> operator error



I didnt take it sideways


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

at least it weren't blurry............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Better


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dirt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Grrrrrr.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> at least it weren't blurry............



Good point; Dirt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Stuck here with a bunch o ugly wimmims .


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 22, 2015)

c'mon quittin' time!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey Ralph


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 843181
> 
> Better



Nope it is still hot right side up.


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

who is Ralph?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> who is Ralph?



StripeRR HunteRR.......i like to call him by his first name because we in the same click


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck here with a bunch o ugly wimmims .


Have some drinks. That'll help.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope it is still hot right side up.


Huh, looks good to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Crazy neighbor is drilling a well and we are on city water. Other neighbor is having driveway dug up and re done. I'm leaving. I can't hear myself THINK.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't hear you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2015)

What'd you say?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Too hot out here anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't hear you!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

I need a xanex. Is that the stuff that calms your nerves


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>









Didn't work.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crazy neighbor is drilling a well and we are on city water. Other neighbor is having driveway dug up and re done. I'm leaving. I can't hear myself THINK.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I need a xanex. Is that the stuff that calms your nerves


yeah, how many ya want?


Wycliff said:


>


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> StripeRR HunteRR.......i like to call him by his first name because we in the same click



If anyone with "privileges" is so willing to change the tagline under my screen name to 

<---Not Ralph

That would be cool.


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't hear you!!!!



since you can't hear....I'm going skinny dipping


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I need a xanex. Is that the stuff that calms your nerves



That would be bourbon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2015)

Whew, good news!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

goot Quack...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That would be bourbon.


That's what I'm taken. It aint workin.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, good news!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

Mrs hawnett gots the triple 7's^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> since you can't hear....I'm going skinny dipping



For some reason I could hear that.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, good news!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> mrs hawnett gots the triple 7's^^^



what


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I'm taken. It aint workin.



Then get the adult version. Kid's stuff ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Then get the adult version. Kid's stuff ain't gonna cut it.



Oh.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, good news!!



FREAKIN AWESOME bromill


----------



## rydert (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> what



POST 777


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.



We all do it, don't worry.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That would be bourbon.



or some weeds


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 22, 2015)

awesome news Quack!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> or some weeds



I hear oregano works well, too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, good news!!





rydert said:


> goot Quack...





Wycliff said:


>





Hornet22 said:


> FREAKIN AWESOME bromill





hdm03 said:


> awesome news Quack!!




Quack, when you have good news about Ms Dawn.....WELL, WE ALL HAVE GOOD NEWS BECAUSE OF THAT !!!

Have a safe trip back home because you have some very PRECIOUS cargo with you.


My Nanna is dancing because of the good news report !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, good news!!


 Thank heavens!!!!!!
Thunder in 31750, I"m outta here!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

Cooled down to the 80s  today but still could use some rain . Thought about mowin but couldn't find a mower guess I'll just have another beer instead.


  That's good new QUACKER


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2015)

Morning y'all....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Cooled down to the 80s  today but still could use some rain . Thought about mowin but couldn't find a mower guess I'll just have another beer instead.
> 
> 
> That's good new QUACKER



I see how that could be a problem


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 22, 2015)

evening homerbro


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I see how that could be a problem



Found two,to,too,2 more in the garage but they both run so I'm staying away from there if Rebecca found out they ran she'd think I should be mowing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

good news quackbro.

morning blood.  my tonight be a lot easier.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> evening homerbro


Dingus! LOL!


gobbleinwoods said:


> good news quackbro.
> 
> morning blood.  my tonight be a lot easier.



I sure hope so! Thanks G!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2015)

flip


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

flops


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good friend of ours owns a propane company and just started selling Generac's, getting mine at cost !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Praying for MizDawn also Mill.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That happened to me and they wanted to charge me an arm and a leg to fix it. Aint worth the $$ It's still broke. Just don't use it.



Mine is ripped off the pole hanging down in a pasture. I tried to tell the tech support people, but they wouldn't listen  So, instead they are going to sent a tech guy out to my house that probably only has a ladder to reattach it to a couple of poles, maybe he can reach it. Would have been much easier with a small bucket truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

Great news Quackbro, sorry just read back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2015)

I reckon  jeff fa fa aint getting text either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon  jeff fa fa aint getting text either.



Got it, must have walked out fer a minit.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 22, 2015)

look out dang jaywalkers


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whew, good news!!



Awesome!    



gobbleinwoods said:


> flip





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> flops



Are dangerous! Don't ask me how I know this!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Werd......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

sup


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Werkin like crazy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> look out dang jaywalkers



Love to see the ring necks.



Crickett said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be playing footsie with crickett



blood on the ground said:


> Werkin like crazy!



At least the time goes quickly when busy.

Well the coffee is ready.  EE get it up and enjoy a cup.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2015)

Good Morning Blood and Gobblin, I am up and ready for a cup or three of your fresh brewed "eye opener" for sure.

Glad to see Blood is about got his work done for the night.  Gobblin, did you get my email to you sometime yesterday?

Before I forget, yesterday afternoon the weatherman said the temperature was at "just" 102 degrees officially.  Heck, no wonder I was about to freeze !!!!

These dang temps of 104 and 102 degrees have got my lily kinda wilted lately.  I am ready for some temps in the 30-40 degree range.  

Sure hope that Quackbro and Ms Dawn got back home safely yesterday and I am glad that they got good news from the doc too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2015)

I am trying my best to help lower those temps this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

EE, check your email.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

blood, you rolling up the cords yet?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

mernin boyz... set me up a round!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, you rolling up the cords yet?



not yet...young buck hung me out to dry last night so im hangin in here until the dayshift crew shows up ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin boyz... set me up a round!



waiting in the parking lot


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

Good mernin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> not yet...young buck hung me out to dry last night so im hangin in here until the dayshift crew shows up ...





Blood, that young buck has hung you out to dry more than the lady up in the country that hangs her laundry on her clothesline every other day !!!  





gobbleinwoods said:


> waiting in the parking lot





It sure is nice to have a friend like you when things really get rough.  You always have a great solution as noted above.  





Wycliff said:


> Good mernin



Wycliff, what shift are you working today OR are you trying to locate Gobblin vehicle above for another shot of the good stuff ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Mornin early birds! 

Gonna be hangin out til noon waiting on at&t tech to show up and get the phone wire back up on the pole for my internet. Would've been a good mornin to jump on the tractor for a few hours, but afraid I'll miss his call.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Morning y'all. Forgot my phone at home, i feel nekkid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Forgot my phone at home, i feel nekkid.



Mornin Mudro!

Yeah that sux, I forgot mine at home one time while I was traveling. I didn't realize it until I was at the airport and didn't have time to go back home and get it. Talk about feelin nekkid, with all my flt, hotel, and work info on it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeffro!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 23, 2015)

Mornin err body


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro!
> 
> Yeah that sux, I forgot mine at home one time while I was traveling. I didn't realize it until I was at the airport and didn't have time to go back home and get it. Talk about feelin nekkid, with all my flt, hotel, and work info on it.



Dont worry i'm fixin to go home and get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin err body



good morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!



crap



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin err body



mernin W2H!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mud is nekkid at work this merning?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud is nekkid at work this merning?



eeewwwww..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

I feel free!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin err body





Jeff C. said:


> crap
> 
> 
> 
> mernin W2H!



morning fellers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud is nekkid at work this merning?



too bad it isn't Friday you are dressed for a billy rub at Blast.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> eeewwwww..........



eeeewwwwwwheeeeeeee


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud is nekkid at work this merning?



speaking of.....Vienna sausage and bisquit for breakfast this morning.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Deer sausage wif mustard here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud is nekkid at work this merning?





rydert said:


> eeewwwww..........





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning fellers.



Backatcha, gobblin

Mornin fellas......


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

Chief O


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> speaking of.....Vienna sausage and bisquit for breakfast this morning.....





mudracing101 said:


> Deer sausage wif mustard here.



Shoot that reminds me, I've got some sausage and biscuits in da fridge!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Tip of the day....
 Do not google Xlarge Vienna sausage images for a pic to put on here....


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tip of the day....
> Do not google Xlarge Vienna sausage images for a pic to put on here....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> Chief O



How's things going in Kite, dertO?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Tip of the day....
> Do not google Xlarge Vienna sausage images for a pic to put on here....


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How's things going in Kite, dertO?



quiet......I pulled into my drive yesterday afternoon and there were at least 30 deer standing in the field.....probably was more than that, but that is a number I feel confident saying that I counted.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

did you count the ones you couldn't see?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> quiet......I pulled into my drive yesterday afternoon and there were at least 30 deer standing in the field.....probably was more than that, but that is a number I feel confident saying that I counted.



Dang.....Sounds like you need to shoot a dozen or so.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Deer hunt at Dirts house this year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> quiet......I pulled into my drive yesterday afternoon and there were at least 30 deer standing in the field.....probably was more than that, but that is a number I feel confident saying that I counted.



neighbor bush hogged lots of his property the last two days and it sure has changed the deer patterns.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> did you count the ones you couldn't see?



no........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> neighbor bush hogged lots of his property the last two days and it sure has changed the deer patterns.



I see them drinking out of my pond at all times of the day.....my creek has dried up and my pond is now the only water around...seen some nice deer too....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

10 more hours and I get 6 days off


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Forgot my phone at home, i feel nekkid.


 I did that Tuesday...............


mudracing101 said:


> Deer hunt at Dirts house this year.


count me in & pick me up on the way!


Wycliff said:


> 10 more hours and I get 6 days off


With as good as the new worker is catching on, I may actually take a whole week off come deer season!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


>



 



rydert said:


> I see them drinking out of my pond at all times of the day.....my creek has dried up and my pond is now the only water around...seen some nice deer too....



Water hole! 



Wycliff said:


> 10 more hours and I get 6 days off



 At Wy's place!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I did that Tuesday...............
> 
> count me in & pick me up on the way!
> 
> ...



Go to dert's and just point and shoot!  

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Go to dert's and just point and shoot!
> 
> Mornin


great minds think alike!
Mornin Chief!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Morning folks 

Did ya know it's NATIONAL HOTDOG DAY today ????



Here's a few to get ya started


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Did ya know it's NATIONAL HOTDOG DAY today ????
> 
> ...



Hmm, I need to go to the dog place around the corner from work it seems. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Man, I feel for this at&t tech coming to repair the line for my internet.
The line is down on someone else's  grown up(bad) pasture. No good way to get his van(probably) with a ladder to the spot without standing/walking in waist high or better chigger, brier, poison oak/ivy infested brush with old barbed wire fence either.

Oh, and let's not forget the thorny invasive Asian pear saplings that are taking over!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Just incase like me you might want a chill dog instead


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Happy Hotdog Day!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I feel for this at&t tech coming to repair the line for my internet.
> The line is down on someone else's  grown up(bad) pasture. No good way to get his van(probably) with a ladder to the spot without standing/walking in waist high or better chigger, brier, poison oak/ivy infested brush with old barbed wire fence either.
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget the thorny invasive Asian pear saplings that are taking over!



Are those the ones that have 2-3inch spines on all areas? I've got something in my yard that's a spiny bark covered tree and it's pushing saplings up the roots it seems, and every time I clear them out I get poked by one of the spines and it swells up like mad. 

It happened one time this spring and I couldn't stand to flex my thumb for 3 days.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm craving me a hot dog now


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

ain't no hot dog places around herra


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Are those the ones that have 2-3inch spines on all areas? I've got something in my yard that's a spiny bark covered tree and it's pushing saplings up the roots it seems, and every time I clear them out I get poked by one of the spines and it swells up like mad.
> 
> It happened one time this spring and I couldn't stand to flex my thumb for 3 days.



Google shows me they are! At least now I know what's getting me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Google shows me they are! At least now I know what's getting me.



Are they coming off of a Bradford Pear tree? That is the culprit and unfortunately they are planted all over the state. They should be banned from the state as some states already have.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mike,

Thanks for reminding me that Sonic drive-ins have their hotdogs today for only $ 1.00 each.

I had forgotten about it too.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Are they coming off of a Bradford Pear tree. That is the culprit and unfortunately they are planted all over the state. They should be banned from the state as some states already have.



Yeah, that's where it's coming from. I'd rip the whole thing out but I'd lose my evening shade and I'd have to ask the HOA for permission to do it. 

A pair of concertina gloves is cheaper and easier.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Tech is on his way, hopefully he's dressed accordingly.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> At Wy's place!



 think I may ride down to the coast


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Yeah, that's where it's coming from. I'd rip the whole thing out but I'd lose my evening shade and I'd have to ask the HOA for permission to do it.
> 
> A pair of concertina gloves is cheaper and easier.



Yessir, seriously though, we have a very significant problem with their invasiveness state wide. I've seen them completely take over huge fields.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that Sonic drive-ins have their hotdogs today for only $ 1.00 each.
> 
> I had forgotten about it too.



You're WELCOME EE   For a buck a piece could be a family night out  or a date night for the single folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> think I may ride down to the coast



Not a bad idea!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mornin

I gotcha hotdawg. Might just haveta run to the Greasy V for lunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Two chili dawgs and an order of rangs walkin. That's what I'll have.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Go to dert's and just point and shoot!
> 
> Mornin



it thinnin time


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I gotcha hotdawg. Might just haveta run to the Greasy V for lunch.



If only they had one around here. 


Mmmmmm


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> it thinnin time



Oh yeah, you've got more than your fair share of deer and I need to come claim some so we can be equal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I gotcha hotdawg. Might just haveta run to the Greasy V for lunch.



 

I gotchyo hotdawg!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh yeah, you've got more than your fair share of deer and I need to come claim some so we can be equal.



when you zoom in it looks like they are all little bucks from nubbin and small spike to this one.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I gotcha hotdawg. Might just haveta run to the Greasy V for lunch.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Two chili dawgs and an order of rangs walkin. That's what I'll have.




Those groceries look delicious for sure.


Mrs H, I can hear the words now, Whatcha Have ?, Whatcha Have ?, Whatcha Have ?

Dang, I am getting HUNGRY now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> when you zoom in it looks like they are all little bucks from nubbin and small spike to this one.



Some members would say you have to cull the small ones to allow the large ones to grow. I'll take the hit for the team, though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Two chili dawgs and an order of rangs walkin . That's what I'll have.



Mrs. H, 

A few nights ago I was talking with a friend of mine that grew up fairly close to the Atlanta location of the Varsity and she rattled off about 8-10 different sayings that the workers in there used to say when somebody was ordering their food.  I really laughed at some of the different wordings in their "shout-outs" across the grill area etc as some of them were hilarious.  She still remembered all of those days like yesterday as she ate there about 3 times per week back then.

She also visits the Dawsonville location fairly frequently now as she lives up in the mountains about half way  between Blue Ridge and Blairsville now.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 23, 2015)

I gotta take this heat with a grain o' salt.  Loosin a pound or 2 and sweatin' out the toxins is a good thing  

Good morning


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I gotcha hotdawg. Might just haveta run to the Greasy V for lunch.



That sounds goot to deaf! The only problem is if I want that fo lunch is I got to go to the one on Jimmy Carter Blvd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mrs. H,
> 
> A few nights ago I was talking with a friend of mine that grew up fairly close to the Atlanta location of the Varsity and she rattled off about 8-10 different sayings that the workers in there used to say when somebody was ordering their food.  I really laughed at some of the different wordings in their "shout-outs" across the grill area etc as some of them were hilarious.  She still remembered all of those days like yesterday as she ate there about 3 times per week back then.
> 
> She also visits the Dawsonville location fairly frequently now as she lives up in the mountains about half way  between Blue Ridge and Blairsville now.



Yep. And you better know what you want to order BEFORE you go to the counter. You can always tell the newbies.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> That sounds goot to deaf! The only problem is if I want that fo lunch is I got to go to the one on Jimmy Carter Blvd.



There's one on Cahtah?

I thought it was Midtown or Dawsonville for me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> There's one on Cahtah?
> 
> I thought it was Midtown or Dawsonville for me.



Yep; been there for years.  I live maybe 3 miles from the one in Dawsonville .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

"What'll ya have? What'll ya have? What'll ya have? Have your order in your mind and your money in your hand!" is the constant chorus one hears above the crowd noise when you walk into The Varsity. Here's a list of lingo so you know they got your order right.

Hot Dog


Hot dog with chili and mustard

Heavy Weight


Hot dog with extra chili

Naked Dog


Plain hot dog on a bun

MK Dog


Naked dog with mustard and ketchup

Regular C Dog


Hot dog with ketchup

Red Dog


Naked dog with Ketchup

Yellow Dog


Naked dog with mustard

Yankee Dog


Plain dog with mustard

Walk a Dog


Hot dog to go

Steak


Hamburger with ketchup, mustard and pickle

Chili Steak


Hamburger with chili

Glorified Steak


Hamburger with mayo, lettuce and tomato

Mary Brown Steak


Hamburger with no bun

Naked Steak


A plain steak

Varsity Orange


The original formula

N.I. Orange


Varsity Orange with no ice

F.O.


Frosted Varsity Orange

Joe-ree


Coffee with cream

P.C.


Plain chocolate milk always served with ice

N.I.P.C.


Chocolate milk with no ice

All the Way


With onions - Can be a hot dog, chili, steak, etc

Bag of Rags


Potato Chips

Ring One


Order of Onion Rings

Strings


An order of french fries

Sideways


Onions on the side


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> That sounds goot to deaf! The only problem is if I want that fo lunch is I got to go to the one on Jimmy Carter Blvd.



The one in Athens is only about 4 blocks away from me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The one in Athens is only about 4 blocks away from me.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Some members would say you have to cull the small ones to allow the large ones to grow. I'll take the hit for the team, though.



A legal buck has to have at least 3 points on one side, eye guard count but has to at least a inch long. This goes for both muleys and whitetail.

But this guy counts


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; been there for years.  I live maybe 3 miles from the one in Dawsonville .



I never go down there, but I work at PIB and Pleasant Hill, so that's not too too far.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm at Sugarloaf; close to 316.  I just hate going down to that area.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

never been to the Varsity..........


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm at Sugarloaf; close to 316.  I just hate going down to that area.



why?.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm at Sugarloaf; close to 316.  I just hate going down to that area.



No doubt. South Gwinnett might was well be the DMZ between normal traffic, all the construction they're always doing, and idiot drivers.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm at Sugarloaf; close to 316.  I just hate going down to that area.



theys goin to build one rite down the road from you at 81 and 316


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> never been to the Varsity..........



I'm sorry.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> why?.....



Cause it ain't BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> theys goin to build one rite down the road from you at 81 and 316





When does it open????


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> When does it open????



Well, it is in Barrow county, so prolly not till the "good ole boys" say they can start


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> When does it open????



One of the developers of the Gateway at University Parkway of Highway 316 announced this week that the Varsity restaurant company has purchased a parcel in front of the new movie theater off Highway 316 in Barrow County and plans to open a Varsity Jr. by late spring of 2013. Wayne Bartlett said the company closed on the deal Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the developers of the Gateway at University Parkway of Highway 316 announced this week that the Varsity restaurant company has purchased a parcel in front of the new movie theater off Highway 316 in Barrow County and plans to open a Varsity Jr. by late spring of 2013. Wayne Bartlett said the company closed on the deal Monday.





Hornet22 said:


> Well, it is in Barrow county, so prolly not till the "good ole boys" say they can start


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Cause it ain't BEAUTIFUL



I understand.....don't know a lot about Lanter cept the interstates


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the developers of the Gateway at University Parkway of Highway 316 announced this week that the Varsity restaurant company has purchased a parcel in front of the new movie theater off Highway 316 in Barrow County and plans to open a Varsity Jr. by late spring of 2013. Wayne Bartlett said the company closed on the deal Monday.



2013????  I guess construction is running a little behind......maybe they'll be open for lunch today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Guess who had to work more freaking overtime...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> 2013????  I guess construction is running a little behind......maybe they'll be open for lunch today?



Nah, all of their dozers were replaced with DeLoreans.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of the developers of the Gateway at University Parkway of Highway 316 announced this week that the Varsity restaurant company has purchased a parcel in front of the new movie theater off Highway 316 in Barrow County and plans to open a Varsity Jr. by late spring of 2013. Wayne Bartlett said the company closed on the deal Monday.



Well at least they have plenty of time to get the details worked out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Guess who had to work more freaking overtime...



Quack's replacement since he didn't work yesterday taking MsDawn to Augusta?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack's replacement since he didn't work yesterday taking MsDawn to Augusta?



CMC probably had the sadz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> CMC probably had the sadz



no doubt


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack's replacement since he didn't work yesterday taking MsDawn to Augusta?



Goob!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Goob!!!


 such language!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

Hot dogs are NASTY!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> such language!


What? 


Crickett said:


> Hot dogs are NASTY!!!!


Especially when they are wet! Stanky flea bitten varmits!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What?
> 
> Especially when they are wet! Stanky flea bitten varmits!



Thems fightin words right therea mister.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What?
> 
> Especially when they are wet! Stanky flea bitten varmits!



Are we talking dogs or dawgs?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What?
> 
> Especially when they are wet! Stanky flea bitten varmits!



 We gave max a bath this morning & my house smells like wet dog now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we talking dogs or dawgs?



Both I think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Interwebs is fixed!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice little ride today new post coming one cute doe


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Interwebs is fixed!



Was the tech's name Al ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we talking dogs or dawgs?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Both I think.



the flea bitten was a give away wasn't it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What?
> 
> Especially when they are wet! Stanky flea bitten varmits!


bless yo heart.........


Jeff C. said:


> Interwebs is fixed!


 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice little ride today new post coming one cute doe


 what kinda zoom power you got on that thang?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> never been to the Varsity..........





Me either, and never will, cause I ain`t gonna ever go to atlanter agin in this lifetime, nor the next. 

I`m gone again. Regards, folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thems fightin words right therea mister.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Are we talking dogs or dawgs?





Crickett said:


> We gave max a bath this morning & my house smells like wet dog now.



I'm confused again!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either, and never will, cause I ain`t gonna ever go to atlanter agin in this lifetime, nor the next.
> 
> I`m gone again. Regards, folks.



Aaahhhh it ain't so bad Nic... As a matter of fact... You would appreciate folks down there... They jus be tryin to survive....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either, and never will, cause I ain`t gonna ever go to atlanter agin in this lifetime, nor the next.
> 
> I`m gone again. Regards, folks.



I went to the one in atlanter one time and walked right back out. I aint NEVA seen so many people. Bout scared me tadeff. 
The one in Athens is NICE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Was the tech's name Al ?



Antoine......



Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.........
> 
> 
> 
> what kinda zoom power you got on that thang?!?



I bush hogged him a path to the pole through my property right up to the pole on fence line of neighbor's property, so he could just snatch his ladder off the van right next to the pole.....made his day! 



Nicodemus said:


> Me either, and never will, cause I ain`t gonna ever go to atlanter agin in this lifetime, nor the next.
> 
> I`m gone again. Regards, folks.



Come back and sit a spell when you have a notion, regards!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I went to the one in atlanter one time and walked right back out. I aint NEVA seen so many people. Bout scared me tadeff.
> The one in Athens is NICE!



I like the idea of atlanter. I don't like the reality.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either, and never will, cause I ain`t gonna ever go to atlanter agin in this lifetime, nor the next.
> 
> I`m gone again. Regards, folks.


Happy Fishin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wish I was fishin. They having the Bill Fish Tournament. Started this morning and goes all weekend. Done caught and released 3 sailfish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Always wanted to catch a sailfish or a marlin.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Always wanted to catch a sailfish or a marlin.



I caught a martin once. He wont too happy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

Billy is having a fishing tournament????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Billy is having a fishing tournament????



already started so it is useles to talk about it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Billy is having a fishing tournament????



Nope. Just Bill. Plain ol BILL.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Time is up for now. 
Keebs, have a big time at the beach.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Just Bill. Plain ol BILL.


Bill, not Bob?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

What about Bob?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

It's raining in the 30046


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Bill, not Bob?



Or Bobber if that matters.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> It's raining in the 30046



Dry in the 96 and 518.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

it does matter; i think


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mud?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.........
> 
> 
> 
> what kinda zoom power you got on that thang?!?



Had the Kodak with me which has 12 power but I think she liked me and just stood a bit nervous but let me get out and walk up pretty close


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey drivelers



afternoon big


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

The place from the other side of the canyon. Makes me feel rich ( not Trump rich but... ) 40 yrs of work earned me 40 ac of my own heaven


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

that's a beautiful place; mike!!!  Congrats


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Rained out on the mowing again....keeps this up I'll have to bush hog da yard!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> that's a beautiful place; mike!!!  Congrats





bigelow said:


> Sweet



what they said.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Rained out on the mowing again....keeps this up I'll have to bush hog da yard!



As the American philosopher elfiii said, "Burn it down."


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Rained out on the mowing again....keeps this up I'll have to bush hog da yard!



Boy I'd take some rain Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers friends, Dawn found a lump in her breast and of course we thought the worse, turned out to be nothing.  Man, you talking 'bout a coupla very stressful days for her and myself.  Don't know if we could go through all that again.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers friends, Dawn found a lump in her breast and of course we thought the worse, turned out to be nothing.  Man, you talking 'bout a coupla very stressful days for her and myself.  Don't know if we could go through all that again.


 Daaaaaaannngggg.................. so glad it wasn't anything!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> As the American philosopher elfiii said, "Burn it down."



Got too much blood, sweat, and tears invested to do that!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Boy I'd take some rain Chief



Wish I could send you some Mike! It's beautiful as it is, but would like to see it lush and green.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and prayers friends, Dawn found a lump in her breast and of course we thought the worse, turned out to be nothing.  Man, you talking 'bout a coupla very stressful days for her and myself.  Don't know if we could go through all that again.



Yessir, glad all is well with Dawn and you both!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad it turned out to be nothin QUACK


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got too much blood, sweat, and tears invested to do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just the grass, sir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2015)

Would love to take a trip and spend a coupla days with Mike, that dood has his on slice of Heaven !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> As the American philosopher elfiii said, "Burn it down."


:no:no: elfiii sez "Let it Burn"!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> :no:no: elfiii sez "Let it Burn"!!!



So you do read the pf.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> :no:no: elfiii sez "Let it Burn"!!!



That was pre 2012 election. Post he's taken a more active approach.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you do read the pf.


busted...........


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That was pre 2012 election. Post he's taken a more active approach.


oh hush!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> busted...........
> 
> oh hush!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

only 27 to go


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Nope 26


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2015)

Raining IMBY and the front one too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


>


cheekun..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Raining IMBY and the front one too.


 I just peeked in at the radar........ holy moly, I hope my garden gets some more!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Raining at the fla ga line north of tally.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> cheekun..........
> 
> I just peeked in at the radar........ holy moly, I hope my garden gets some more!



K, heer I is. Whachoo won?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> K, heer I is. Whachoo won?


Hey.............


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey.............



Hoooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey.............





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Hoooo



StripeRR HunteRR = does not know what Hey means


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Rootbeer float sure sounds good


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> StripeRR HunteRR = does not know what Hey means


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 23, 2015)

Hooo






Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


>



Good song.
Sang to my hubby a time or two.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good song.
> Sang to my hubby a time or two.



It wasn't the one I was thinking of when I said Ho, but it works.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wawesome.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wawesome.



I don't get it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I don't get it.



It's my favorite part of the song. He says, sooooo wawesome.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my favorite part of the song. He says, sooooo wawesome.



I only know the hey ho part. Or ho hey. There's heys there's hos, but I don't know where they go. 

As for me, I'mma going home. Ya'll have fun and I'll see you on the flip side.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Futuregrandbabymama coming to see me. She just called.
She comes over more than the boy.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

last post


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> last post



nope.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Futuregrandbabymama coming to see me. She just called.
> She comes over more than the boy.



tell her i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

tell H22 i said hey too


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

tell yourself i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

Dirt; tell yo wife i said hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

your goat too


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

thanks


----------

